# Furs By Species 2



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

*This list is updated monthly*

*IF YOU'RE CHANGING YOUR SPECIES, LET ME KNOW SO I DON'T PUT YOU ON THE LIST TWICE!*

Put your species in your post, and I'll add you accordingly. Also, what classifies as an "exotic hybrid" is if something is hardly likely to be scientifically possible. Otherwise, mixes will go under their respectful sections.

*CORRECT ME IF NEED BE!*

*Alligatorid*
Jesie (American Alligator)

*Ailurid*
CandyPandy (Red Panda)

*A.I.*
Kaamos (Machine)
iamflak (Space Shuttle)
Telnac (Android Dragon)

*Avian*
ilrak (Raven)
Icky (Raven)
Beta Link (Raven)
Dark Hawk (Broad Winged Hawk)
Aondeug (African Gray Parrot)
auzbuzzard (Rough-legged Hawk)
The Drunken Ace (Semi-tangible Peregrine Falcon)
TheFeatheredOne (Roc)
Sixelsixel (Canadian Goose)
Dasaki (Nevrean)
aetos (Swallow-Eagle Hybrid)
grrside (Crow)
Mani the Avian (Bluebird)
Oovie (Australian Magpie)
TropicalZephyr (Blue Fronted Amazon Parrot)
Kenneth (Wedge-tail Eagle)
positronic (Barn Owl)
Akeru (Phoenix)

*Bovid*
midnit (Goat)
TheRavenousOne (Bongo Antelope)
XericOryx (Antelope)
ChapperIce (Goat)
kiro02 (Bull)
KirbyCowFox (Cow)
Akita the Antelope (Sable Antelope)
Bloopy (Sheep)
Fendras (Mountain Goat)
Hakawne (Bull)

*Camelid*
Doubler (Llama)

*Canid*
Antimony (Alaskan Malamute)
Lastdirewolf (Dire Wolf)
mattpower08 (Fox)
Lord Kanin (Timber Wolf)
Zeke Shadowfyre (Kalak/Coyote)
Shino (Blue Wolf)
PaulShepherd (German Shepherd)
Miko78 (Mutt)
Impasse (Tundra Wolf)
FreakFace (Dracowolf)
Arcadium (Red Fox)
Dreltox (Blue Wolf)
Shadow (Demonic Fox)
StainMcGorver (Timber Wolf)
Aestuo (Grey Fox)
lupinealchemist (Grey Wolf)
J-wolf (Black Wolf)
Grimfang (wolf)
velan_wolf (Wolf)
~furfanatic~ (Grey Wolf)
RyanWulf (Grey Wolf)
ZuriBonn (Wolf)
lazyredhead (Mutt)
oneace (Gray Wolf)
NightWolf714 (Wolf/Shiba Inu)
jagdwolf (Wolf)
Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Timber Wolf)
SirRob (Red Fox)
Ceuper (Coyote)
frillykittydoll (Fennec Fox)
Lyrihl (Wolf)
Diego117 (Fox)
pheonix (Fox)
ForestFox91 (Tibetan Fox)
Deadly-Bagel (Fox)
BKRCreed (Fox)
KitXune (Arctic Fox)
-Lucario- (Jackal)
bluewulf1 (Wolf/Blue Husky)
Ralliron (Red Fox)
foxxtrot23 (Wolf/Fox)
kingdomjacko (Husky/Sheep Dog)
Dante112 (Black Wolf)
scooby32 (Fox)
Vexerfireblaze (Golden Wolf)
BloodSapphire (Wolf)
Autolycus (Wolf)
darkfoxx606 (Fox)
iBolt! (Blue Husky/Fox)
Ramea (Fox)
KiloFox (Arctic Fox)
Toten (German Shepherd)
DerWolf (Gray Wolf)
Kiba (Wolf)
DevianFur (Arctic Wolf)
Sarge (Border Collie/Coyote)
fluffy-wolf (Wolf/Arctic Fox)
deathshadow1991 (Black Two Tailed Fox)
Baron Von Yiffington (Malamute)
Benjamin Foxtails (Winged Fox)
VengeanceZ (Dark Orange Fox)
RoqsWolf (Azure Wolf)
Jack (Fox/Husky)
Shaard (Brown Wolf/Fox)
CerbrusNL (Red Wolf)
silver_foxfang (Swift Fox)
Reitsuki (Wolf)
ProxySlaughter (Fennec Fox)
Fuzzeh-Richard (Demonic Black Wolf)
Wolfenpilot687 (Gray Wolf)
Doctor Timewolf (Time Traveling Wolf)
Scotty1700 (Red Fox)
vinylwolf (Coyote)
Night_Fangs (Fox)
Kurama0900 (Red Fox)
IggyB (Saarlooswolfhond)
Teto (Labrador)
Heckler & Koch (Fox)
Koray (Arctic Wolf)
Mystic fox (Fox)
Nekirae (Maned Wolf)
Cute_Wolfy (German Shepherd)
Nael-Oran (Grey Fox)
wolfrunner7 (Frostwolf)
WolfTailz (Wolf/Fox/Husky)
The Grey One (Gray Timber Wolf)
MaxTheHusky (Husky)
DashGenopeak (Black Wolf)
Nestama (Australian Dingo)
Griffinfox (Swift Fox)
furrygamer84 (Husky)
KarabinerCoyote (Anthro Coyote)
Marietta (German Shepard/Wolf)
Damian (Belguim Sheepdog/Grey Wolfd)
tyrant_wolf3939 (Wolf)
Erin_wolf (Wolf)
Foxboy2009 (Arctic Fox)
Doomsquirrel (Scottish Dire Fox)
AzulTS (Red Fox)
The Wave (Arctic Fox)
roland_perteev (Black-Backed Jackal)
Sulggo (Texas Red Wolf)
Joeyyy (Wolf)
fuzthefurfox (Fox)
WillowWulf (Wolf)
The Lone Wolf (Wolf/Husky)
OTaintedLoveO (Wolf/Husky)
MitchZer0 (Arctic Fox/Wolf)
TDK (American Akita)
ZarNakitama (Coyote)
njsykora (Arctic Wolf)
Raska (Fox)
kyle19 (Mutt(Husky/German Shepard))
Moonfall The Fox (Silver Fox)
silvermoon93 (Maned Wolf)
Wyldfyre (Red Fox)
neelix zidphinlan (Wolf/Border Collie/Husky/Newfoundland)
Fay V (Domestic Red Fox)
Chirgath (Coyote)
Jwno (Arctic Fox)
anthroguy101 (White Lab)
TriggerhappyWolf (Wolf)
WolfGlow (Wolf)
Keryu (Tundra Wolf)
HAXX (Gray Fox)
Alaskan Wolf (Gray Wolf/Black Fox)
bones (African Wild Dog)
sanguine666 (Li'l Pink Fox)
Steel the Wolf (Grey Wolf)
Millennium Sparrow (Shepherd/Husky)
Rainwulf (Pug)
Scouto2 (Red Fox)
Tallion (Wolf)
DarkWolfy502 (Fox)
WillowWulf (Wolf)
NightHawkX (Wolf)
JoJoJoshua (Blue/Orange Fox)
Weebz (German Shepherd)
lazyredhead (Boxador (Boxer-Labrador Mix))
TiberiusRay (White Wolf)
JamesB (Grey Wolf)
airfurce (Husky/Coyote)
Locke (Red Fox)
Raiven (Fox)
xXNever_MoreXx (African Wild Dog)
Eberk (Red Fox)
Shiralith (Red Fox)
Furry Gamer (Wolf)
Vulpin Greeneye (Fox)
paintballadict9 (Coyote)
ntswm2 (Mutt)
ShreddingHusky (Alaskan Malamute)
Hakar Kerarmor (Lancre Reciprocating Fox)
Sgt. Andrews (Jackal/Doberman)
Anubis_Howl (Reddish Golden Fox)
HenriW (Wolf)
Fluke132 (Fulf)
Miles Snowpaw (Fennec/Wolf/Arctic Fox/Red Fox/Kitsune)
Convel (Wolf)
Lunar Starbreaker (Cocker Spaniel)
Peppermintfoxie (Fennec Fox)
Ahkmill (Black-Backed Jackal)
Isis (Wolf)
LeoTen (Blue Fox)
NXwolf (Wolf)
Jake Renard (Gray Fox)
Taekel (Sparkledog)
Roccie (Pomeranian)
Sukizar (African Wild Dog)
Hayate (Arctic Wolf)
clever-sleazoid (Sparkle Dog/Wolf)
Aleister The Wolf (Arctic Wolf)
Tony-the-Wolf (Moon Wolf)
Doomchibi (Red Fox)
Karn (Timber Wolf)
Roundedhalo (Fox)
Tomias_Redford (Fox)
Emba~Lyn (Auburn Vixen)
Kaine Wuff (Akita Inu/Wolf)
haynari (Fox)
freezethewolf (Wolf)
Yotipo (Red Fox)
FuReNzIc (Fox/Wolf)
Dread Husky (Siberian Husky)
rnw (Red Wolf)
Grey (Border Collie)
Point_Blank (Southern Gray Wolf)
Don_Wolf (Grey Wolf)
Curvee (Copper-Orange Wolf Pup w/ Yellow-Gold Eyes)
Atrum Lupus (Timber Wolf)
south syde dobe (Doberman)
Nerdywolf (Wolf)
moon-drummer (Timber Wolf)
sabe (Husky)
Blue bayou (Wolf)
Paradox7 (Red Fox)
Yukon (Gray Wolf)
kelek (Coyote)
Kobu (Wolf)
TranceFur (Blue Fox)
Lightnin' (Grey Wolf)
KooksNmonsters (Grey, White, and Purple Fennec Fox)
Winds (Seppala Siberian-Tamaskan Dog Mix)
The 4th gate (Red Fox)
Xtal (Beige Fennec)
Rockerwolf (Wolf)
Liar (Beagle-Husky)
whiskeydog (Siberian Husky)
_Zero_ (Fox)
Phrozen_Sky (White Siberian Husky)
sushi xbl (Purple Husky)
Freedoh (Husky)
Dan. (Fox)
FurFox4Ever (Husky with Fox Markings)
RainLyre (Arctic Fox)
Lars Riley (Black Wolf)
1dynamofox1 (Red Fox)
hunter1542 (Gray Wolf)
LolitaOfTheVoid (Jackal)
Ty Rufus (Fox)
Rainami (Dhole)
slydude851 (Side-Striped Jackal)
MisterJay124 (American Akita)
Takum (Gray Fox)

*Cercopithecid*
Chandan (Hanuman Langur)

*Cervid*
Arctures (Formosan Sika Deer)
amnion (Thorold's Deer)
DoeADeer (White-tailed Deer)

*Chondrichthyesid*
Nyloc (Shark)

*Corytophanid*
Zerulu (Basilisk)

*Crocodylid*
Kolbe (Nile Crocodile)

*Decapod*
squiddysquiddysquiddy

*Delphinid*
Emidol (Bottlenose Dolphin)
Jakobean (Common Dolphin)
DolphinSpirit (Bottlenose Dolphin)

*Didelphid*
Ro4dk1ll (Opossum)

*Dinosaur*
ThePterosaur (Quetzalcoatlus)

*Dragon*
Ark
dragon_mel (Western Dragon)
Trpdwarf (Eastern Dragon)
Salrith
Earthwyrm
dakari_ceychi
Jack the Silver Dragon (Western Silver Dragon)
Oroshi (Eastern Dragon)
Alex0902 (Dragon)
MattyK (Dragon)
Kao (Scalie Dragon)
DragonKid (Dragon)
Mediteral Hart (Hazel Dragon)
Doran Eirok (Western Dragon)
Atra~indigo67 (Dragon)
Utsukushii (Western Dragon)
DynDasE (Space Dragon)
quayza (Asian Dragon)
NewfDraggie (Dragon)
Stargazer Bleu (Tiger Dragon)
Harmony (Dragon)
SlayerMidnight (Dragon)
KashakuTatsu (Western-Style Chaos Dragon)
MrTerrible (Dragon)
Dragon Writer (Western White Dragon)
Silver Dragon (Silver Dragon)
Draconic (Western Dragon)
jaspertjie (Anthro Fire Dragon)
CodArk2 (Eastern/Asian Dragon)
Kiru-kun (Dragon)
Sheba_Metaluna (Gold & Purple Dragoness)
jaspertjie (Fire Dragon)
Dragon of Fate (Ethereal Dragon)
Chex (Western Dragon)
Kazdrax (Dragon)
Meadow (Western Dragon)
DragonLover17 (Anthro Dragon)
NobleAmberDragon (Western Dragon)
Bittertooth (Western Dragon)
azurethedragon (Ice Dragon)
that1guy (Wingless Dragon)
DJ-Fragon (Fire-Winged Dragon)

*Dromaeosaurid*
Shark_the_raptor (Aqualarus Raptor)
Riptor (Raptor)
TheRedRaptor (Utahraptor)
Comah (Unenlagia Comahuensis)
Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Raptor)
Riptor (Anthropomorphic Raptor)

*Equine*
Belaneth (Paint Horse)
Violet_Virtue (Holsteiner Mare)
Xorin (Clydesdale Horse)
serious-stripes (Zebra)
Arkolyte (Clydesdale Stallion)
HeavyHoss (Belgian Draft Horse)
EZHartmannae (Cape Mountain Zebra based Unicorn)

*Exotic Hybrid/Chimera*
Werevixen (Dracorat)
Placebo (Tiger/Hyeena)
Yula-XII (Bat/Cat)
WolvesSoulZ (Oriental Dragon/Wolf)
Exploding-Zombies
Norvilion (Fox/Wolf/Squirrel)
Kai Tigrhynte (Crow/Tiger/Rattlesnake)
SSJ3MewTwo (Reptilian Mewthree)
shen-po (German Shepherd/Cougar)
Marie (Faurn)
mortaltrickster (Wolf/Skunk)
Kyuusho (Maned Wolf/Eastern Dragon)
DeadBunneh (Rabbit/Wolf)
Kaihedgie (Tanuki/Bat)
Darkwing (Grey Timber Wolf/Red Dragon)
rycerrugani (Tiger/Wolf)
Snowleplover15 (Snow Leopard/Crocodile/Wolf)
Majy The Dragon (Demagrogen)
Satoshi (Pandacat)
krystle (Sphinx/Chinese Crested Dog)
AndrewAshmaric (Aquatic Weasel/Vaporeon)
snowleplover15 (Snow Leopard/Alligator)
neokiva (Wolf/Panther)
Kyle Necronomicon (Sea Serpent/Armadillo/Fox/Sparrow/Blue Jay)
Fluorie (Skunk/Werecat)
Kittenj (Fusken (Fox/Husky/Kitten))
Chiper12 (Bull/Tauren/Wolf)
Vaelarsa (Cat/Bat)
AngleRei (Cat/Wolf)
Tolbia (Wolf/Pangolin/Insect)
PenelopeSkunk4 (Gassy Skunk/Wolf)
MitchZer0 (Faun with fox ears)
Psychedelic_Lombax (Fox/Lombax)
Hyasinth (Jackal/Owl/Bicorn(Dual Horned Unicorn))
iKerochu (Ferrachu(Ferret/Pikachu))
Sarlune (Demon Wolf Tiger)
moojlet (Otter/Cat)
yummynbeefy (Winged Tywolf (Tiger/Wolf with angel wings))
Ledrif (Wolf/Badger)
Varulven (Wolf/Dragon)
Yena (Wolf/Hyena)
Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Cheshire Cat/Skunk)
Lynxx (Lynx/Fox)
DarkWarlock (Goat/Wolf)
korychi (Neko Kitsune (Kitty Fox))
Zseliq (GummyBear Saber Tooth Tiger/Dire Wolf)
l33tpower (Wolf/Siberian Tiger)
gdzeek (Fox/Dragon)
Grand Salamander (Shuckle/Lizard)
hebi-chan (Snake/Treecko)
TheItalianStallion (Wolf/Lycanthrope/Barn Owl)
Shukie (Lop-Eared Rabbit/Red Fox)
Kaizy (Raccoon/Fox)
Girrominox (Lion/Wolf Crossbreed)
Zhael (Wolf-Skunk)

*Felid*
makmakmob (Cat)
Elessara (Ocelot)
Juna (Lion)
rknight
Defcat (Cheetah)
Lethe5683 (Maine Coon)
SnickersTheCat (Cat)
harry2110 (Lynx)
Jashwa (Cat)
Elv02 (Cat)
SirrocoTheServal (Serval)
cheeriocheetah (Tatzel cheetah)
touge-union (Snow Leopard)
Simbabite (Lion)
Meeew (Cat)
Tyla (Cat)
coonluv2990 (Cheetah)
Nouyorus (White Tiger)
Bluflare (Maltese Tiger)
Herbalizedmind (Domestic Cat)
JuggaloTheRolla (Cheetah)
Mnemosyne (Saber-Toothed Cat)
Slade (Cat)
ToxicTiger (Tiger)
Alisu (Turkish Angora)
Calibrius133701 (Lynx)
Chessie (Norwegian Forest Cat)
Azerane (Lion)
Q-Lok (Domestic Cat)
CaptainCougar (Smilodon)
Lost~Koneko (Siamese Cat)
Whitemountaintiger (White Tiger)
Revy (White Kitten)
8-bit (Cat)
blackedsoul (Leopard)
torachi (Caspian Tiger)
CathoraGal (White Tiger)
Fluory (Caracal)
outward (Margay)
Coolcat33333 (American Shorthair Cat)
Shima (White Tiger)
Gazerocker (Domestic Cat)
catilda lily (Mountain Lion)
Julien (African Lion)
The Scottish Cat (Domestic Cat)
Christhelynx (Lynx)
Len_5 (Lion)
Takoto (British Short-hair Tabby Cat)
EdieFantabulous (Domestic Cat)
Ace_Nonyx (Acinonyx Sapien (Cheetah Dude))
InfernoTiger (Bengal Tiger)
SVelasquez (Cheetah)
thuggalo_juggla (Cheetah)
Jiang (Siamese Cat)
Blue-Flame (King Snow Leopard)
BldyMalice (Lynx)
Leon Leonardo (Tabby Cat)
Eartha (Abyssinian Cat)
ThisisGabe (White Short-Hair Were-Kitty)
Zeffy-kun (Persian Leopard)
laleh (Snow Leopard)
Striker (Domestic Cat)
CrazyLee (Panther)
Error 404 (Domestic Cat)
Odjit-Sanura (White Toyger (White Tiger Mixed with Domestic Maine Coone))
monkeyspoon (Sumatran Tiger)
KAiZA (Domestic Cat)
Angelikit (Domestic Cat)
black tiger (Tiger)
Werecatdawn (American Short Hair Domestic Cat)
TerraDragon (Anthro Liger Shapeshifter)
Emma (Black Panther)
RayO_ElGatubelo (Black Jaguar)
DarrenLee (Black Panther)
Senora Kitty (Silver Point Tabby)
Farelle (Cheetah/Snow Leopard/Lynx/Wildcat/Housecat)
Aikitty (Balinese Cat)
Khatsworth (Tiger)
Leopa (African Leopard)
makogrey (Siamese Cat)
Erewolf (Clouded Leopard)
Adaquin (Lion)
MrKovu (Tiger/Lion Hybrid)
Villefort (Domestic Cat)
a4chincookie (Domestic Cat/White Tiger Hybrid)

*Folivora*
Megatherium (Dire Sloth)
A Concerned Citizen (Three-Toed Sloth)

*Gekkonid*
Lava_Split (Gargoyle Gecko)

*Gryphon/Griffin*
composite_beast (Gryphon)
dodgerwolf (Gryphon)
Kawaburd (Gryphon)
AthenLash (Gryphon)
Grifff (Gryphon)
Eske (Gryphon)
Cassiopeia (Anthropomorphic Griffin)

*Herpestid*
Chuint (Meerkat)
RJ-Pilot (Mongoose)
Tabr (Meerkat)
RallyArt (Meerkat)

*Hominid*
atrakaj (Human)
Mike,Champion of Building (Human)
*---Classed*
Reednemer (Spycrab)
*---Neko*
Sasahara neko mata (Neko Mata Cat Girl)
Remy
fuzzykittn (Nekomata)
*---Hominid Item*
Liam (Can of Raid)
*---Hominid Vehicle*
yiffy4fun (Aircraft Carrier)

*Hyaenid*
raynes94 (Hyena)
Jealousy (Striped Hyena)
Draco Fire (Hyena with Some Cat-like Features)
blackjack94 (Hyena)
Moth_the_Hyena (Hyena)
Sumi (Hyena)
mumbles (Spotted Hyena)
Kraven (Blueberry Hyena)

*Insecta*
ETC (Azure Damselfly)

*Leporid*
Fiver (Snowshoe Hare)
Abby (Rabbit)
Perri_Rhoades (Kani Bunny)
Harebelle (European Hare)
Keybearer (Rabbit)
Daberu (Blue Rabbit)
Devochka (German Lop Rabbit)
Gem145 (Hare)
Alec Hopp (Rabbit)
AdoraBell (White Angora Bunny)
Thlayli (Rabbit)
infinityRabbit (Northern Short Hair Rabbit)
Tao (Bunny)
Thlayli (Rabbit)

*Macropod*
GuRoo (Kangaroo)
Britmike (Kangaroo)
Lambzie (Kangaroo)
kjmars63 (Antilopine Kangaroo)
Erewolf (Tree-Kangaroo)

*Multiple Fursonas*
El_Furicua (Precursor Dragon, Lucario)
Chyuukuchi (Mouse, Rabbit/Tiger, German Shepherd)
Chobaryu (Eagle/Dragon/Cougar/Python/Chimaera, Horse/Dragon/Eagle alien species)
Dreltox (Green Wolf/Lord of Change/Imperator Type 2 Mech)
Emofur (Wolf, Feline)
â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Red 'n' White Lucario, Red 'n' White Gaomon)
Bir (Fox, Bobcat)
anichellen (Clouded Snow Leopard, Alaskan Klee Kai, Otter)
Ratte (Taiga Ratteguhn, Digimon)
KylieIsACannibal (Cat, Coyote)
LonelyKitsune (Western Red Fox, Husky-Tiger) 
Surgat (Utahraptor, Lammergeier, Large Brown Mantis)
Jay_T (Arctic Wolf, Taniwha)
LunaraLioness (Lion, African Grey Parrot)
Celtic Kitty (Canid, Felid)
Phobiac (Dragon Polymorph, Indian Giant Squirrel, Bluetick Coonhound, Rat)
Uberbjorn (Fox, Cat)
Liam (Dragon, Human, Garter Snake, Crow, Crow Carrying a Garter Snake, Wet Floor Sign, Blue Triangle, Swedish Chick's Boob, Fox/Wolf/Hyena/Cat/Hooman/Dragon/Tiger/Anaconda Hybrid, Blue Triangle/Red Circle Hybrid, Octopus/Ninja Hybrid, Pirate, Alarm Clock, Water Bottle/Beer Can Hybrid, German Potato Farming Siberian Husky)
Zeddish (Meerkat, Ferret, Long-tail Weasel, Wallaroo, Cat, Bunny, Panda, Big Blue Octopus, Cape Fox, Walrus, Indian Flying Fox, Stoat, Wood Mouse, Thylacine, Banana Slug, Beagle, Ethiopian Wolf, Grey Wolf, Silver Fox, Coyote, Red Fox, Giraffe, Zebra, Basenji, Reindeer, Two River Otters)
Ringmeister (Chocobo/Phoenix, Sambar Deer)
voodoo predator (Gray Wolf, Xenomorph Warrior)
Fenrari (Fenrari- Timber Wolf Lycan, Lucrows- North American River Otter)

*Mustelid*
Zaaz (Skunk)
Irreverent (Canadian River Otter)
Morroke (Wolverine)
xakmf (River Otter)
Gaius_Baltar (Canadian River Otter)
Vaah (Stoat)
Stank (Skunk)
Seprakarius (Stoat)
Shindo (American Marten)
Mozee (North American River Otter)
Tweek (Ferret)
Darzi (Ferret)
daREALnakkers (Spotted Skunk)
pulsifer (Asian Clawed Otter)
Organic Sprout (Black Footed Ferret)
Scruffy113 (Eurasian Badger)
Heinrich The Mink (Mink)
Solas (North American Badger)
Riley Bladepaw (River Otter)
andrewdiebels (Ferret)
MeiTay (Tayra)
CannibalWeasel (Weasel)
otto james (American Badger)
Fiesta_Jack (Ferret)
Alstor (North American River Otter)
Romanpower (North American River Otter)
Pilot (Ferret)
Katarin (Ferret)
Luca (Polecat)
Vekke (Beech Marten)
DReaper3 (North American River Otter)
Fauxglove (River Otter)
mrs.ferdo (Ferret)
TheRandomGuy (Otter)
Evandenoob (Skunk)
Pineapple92 (Badger)
yakuzabadger (Badger)
FnacySkunk (Striped Skunk)

*Mythical/Fictional/Unique*
Tristan (Kitsune)
x-Azeriel-x (Loup Garou)
footfoe (Three Wolf Moon)
LucidDarkness (Canadian Lynx Neko)
SurrealDreamer (Kitsune)
mpcaap (Satyr)
Kuzooma1 (Foxtaur)
Rot-Fuchs (Arctic Gnoll)
MischievousPooka (Pooka)
Dog Donovan (Kittysune (Cougar/Kitsune))
7H0R (Phoenix)
mishimuffin (Shape-Shifting Tanuki)
FuyumiAya (Twizzle)
Faris (Kitsune)
Kifale (Frayell)
Seastalker (S'larih)
Pliio8 (Lombax)
Slyck (Polish Lombax)
N106 (Lombax)
Deadthemoo (Shape-shifting Zombie Cow)
SilverKarja (Arabian Piedbald Camel Polymorph)
IR_Pandillo (Pandillo (Red Katamari Panda/Pink Fairy Armadillo))
Lucien Pyrus (Arctic Fox and Timber Wolf (Non-Hybrid; depends on mood))
hawty (Lagomorph)

*Ornithorhynchid*
half-witted fur (Platypus)
Naloughs (Platypus)

*Phrynosomatid*
Bloodshot_Eyes (Horned Lizard (Horny Toad))

*PokÃ©mon*
Cylo (Eevee)
Maddrow (Umbreon)
Rukario448 (Lucario)
Zakyrie (Espeon)
BluDitto (Ditto)
Suezotiger (Umbreon)
Rukatsia (Glaceon)

*Primate*
Shiroka (Ring-Tailed Lemur)
LemurLexi (Ring-Tailed Lemur)
Baree (Fat-Tailed Dwarf Lemur (a.k.a. Lesser Dwarf Lemur))
Mailbox (Lemur)

*Procyonid*
PriestRevan (Raccoon)
Duhguns (Raccoon)
Records (Raccoon)
prettylilpup (Kinkajou)
Ruko (Raccoon)
ShadowCoon (Raccoon)
Krarrur (Raccoon)
Robertraccoon (Raccoon)
hatebear (Raccoon)
CombatRaccoon (Raccoon)
Sealion (Raccoon)
Nothing Too Interesting (Raccoon)
Shaui (Raccoon)
Hipstar (Raccoon)
Syradact (Raccoon)
Racc_Raynya (Raccoon)

*Pteropodid*
Cronus616 (Fruit Bat)
Fruiit (Fruit Bat)
Pixelito (Long-eared Bat)

*Rodentia*
Chronic (Rat)
Nurematsu (Raichu/Rat)
CryoScales (Rat)
PetNana (House Mouse)
Koco (Mouse)
Skillet (Chinchilla)
Miles_T_Springfoot (Long-Eared Jerboa)
Rilin (Mouse)
Siddy (Mouse)
Knaw (Field Mouse)
TheCurryMouse (Striped Field Mouse)
Amphion (Hairless Rat)
Southpaw (Lemming)

*Serpentes*
DarkMettaur (Snake)
Jazzi (Serpent)

*Sciurid*
RandyDarkshade (Black Squirrel)
Nikolai (North American Red Tree Squirrel)
Myasa (Malabar Giant Squirrel)
Houshou (Flying Squirrel)
slorrel (European Red Squirrel)

*Spheniscid*
Leostale (Rockhopper Penguin/Prinny)
ChrisPanda (Emperor Penguin)

*Suid*
Piggy (Pig)

*Thylacinid*
Digitalpotato (Thylacine)
Mavu-chan (Thylacoleo Carnifex)

*Ursid*
Willard_fatman (Kodiak Bear)
Furry_newbie_Adam (Brown Bear)
transformation13 (Grizzly Bear)
Shanerous_Lorenthien (Panda Bear)
D Void (Grizzly Bear)
Excitement! (Grizzly Bear)
Morroke (Grizzly Bear)
Shenzebo (Sloth Bear)
FurryFox (Pink Polar Bear)
Nipples the Metroid (Polar Bear)
Grizz_L_Bear (Grizzly Bear)
Ariadne (Panda)
bigjon (Brown Bear)

*Varanid*
Laze (Komodo Dragon)
LizardKing

*Vespertilionid*
Kakik (Big Brown Bat)

*Vombatid*
vombatiformes (Yaminon)


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

[RESERVED FOR FUTURE USE WHEN THE CHARACTER LIMIT OF THE FIRST POST IS REACHED]


----------



## Morroke (Jan 31, 2010)

Grizzly Bear!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Red fox (So common but so awesome!)


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Sometimes fox, sometimes bobcat.


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 31, 2010)

Panda/Cat

Lol. B:


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Coyote


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Another Fox here as well


----------



## auzbuzzard (Jan 31, 2010)

Rough-legged hawk.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 31, 2010)

White tiger


----------



## Revy (Jan 31, 2010)

Revy(White Kitten)


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jan 31, 2010)

KuramaBingyi (Red Fox)


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 31, 2010)

Semi-tangible Peregrine Falcon.


----------



## krystle (Jan 31, 2010)

sphynx and chinese crested hybrid. >:V


----------



## IggyB (Jan 31, 2010)

Saarlooswolfhond, it can go under either Canid or Hybrid (real-life hybrid between a Eurasian Common Wolf and German Shepherd) Canid would probably be better, since it's not quite as exotic a mix as the others.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't know if I need to say it again, but I don't see myself on the list (granted, it said last it was updated was during the summer), but what the heck! I'm an avian, specifically a roc.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

I am a Def Leppard :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2010)

I am a dog.

Online _and_ offline, honest.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

krystle said:


> sphynx and chinese crested hybrid. >:V



I'm assuming Chinese Crested Cat.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I am a Def Leppard :V



You'll go under felid.


----------



## krystle (Jan 31, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I'm assuming Chinese Crested Cat.


 sphynx cat and chinese crested dog, actually. :/ 
sorry i wasn't more specific.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 31, 2010)

Kangaroo


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I'm assuming Chinese Crested Cat.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll go under felid.



Lol, you actually put me on there. (I actually like foxes but that is more funny.)


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2010)

Sloth bear here.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lol, you actually put me on there. (I actually like foxes but that is more funny.)



I like the band. :>

Really though, other than liking foxes, what's your actual species if at all?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I like the band. :>
> 
> Really though, other than liking foxes, what's your actual species if at all?


I don't really have a fursona... if I did, it would be a fox, but like I said I don't have one :V

Also how can you not like Def Leppard? High N' Dry is an awesome album


----------



## Heinrich The Mink (Jan 31, 2010)

Minkie!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Sloth bear here.


I think there should be a 'Shenzebo' category.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 31, 2010)

I also have an alternate fursona that is a digimon.

Might we add a unique/mythical area?  I don't see one there.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

My main one is a domestic cat. My alternate fursona, lynx, is a coyote.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> I think there should be a 'Shenzebo' category.


>:c


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 31, 2010)

< ------- that answer teh question?


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 31, 2010)

blackedsoul- Leopard


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 31, 2010)

wolf/fox/husky


----------



## blackjack94 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hyena!


----------



## torachi (Jan 31, 2010)

caspian tiger.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

western red fox / husky-tiger hybrid


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I also have an alternate fursona that is a digimon.
> 
> Might we add a unique/mythical area?  I don't see one there.



One will be made, but since you have more than one fursona, you'll go under the multiple fursona section. 



LonelyKitsune said:


> western red fox / husky-tiger hybrid



I'm assuming that means more than one fursona?


----------



## Daberu (Jan 31, 2010)

Sciurid here  (Squirrel)


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 1, 2010)

You could put me under weird I'm a Sea Serpent/Armadillo/Fox/Sparrow/Blue Jay


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm the three wolf moon t-shirt.  some dumb ass spilled tusken milk on me so now i'm alive and can use the computer


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Silver Kitsune


----------



## Shadow (Feb 1, 2010)

SurrealDreamer said:


> SurrealDreamer (Silver Kitsune)
> 
> I have more than one, though... O A O
> Can I post them?



Thus the reason for the multiple fursonas section.


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Thus the reason for the multiple fursonas section.


 
Didn't see it... XD

Would you be able to post them seperately, or is that a no-no?

Edit:
Nevermind, just put Kitsune.


----------



## Cylo (Feb 1, 2010)

Eevee =U

That's a pokemorph, yes.  That counts, right?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a German Shepard/Wolf.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 1, 2010)

mountain lion


----------



## Surgat (Feb 2, 2010)

Multiple fursonas (Utahraptor, Lammergeier, Large Brown Mantis).


----------



## Julien (Feb 2, 2010)

African Lion.


----------



## Solas (Feb 2, 2010)

North American Badger, Mustelid.


----------



## Riley (Feb 2, 2010)

River otter.


----------



## Damian (Feb 2, 2010)

Belguim Sheepdog/Grey Wolf


----------



## quayza (Feb 2, 2010)

Asian dragon.


----------



## andrewdiebels (Feb 3, 2010)

List me as ferret please.

Odd, I don't see any other ferrets listed.

Am I really the first?


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Feb 3, 2010)

Wolf


----------



## RJ-Pilot (Feb 3, 2010)

Mongoose.


----------



## Jay_T (Feb 3, 2010)

I have two

1. Arctic Wolf
2. Taniwha (It's a mythological serpent-like dragon that lives in the sea, in New Zealand Maori culture)


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Feb 3, 2010)

If I didn't say before...I'm a Taymon (Tayra Demon) so I'm a Mustelid.


----------



## Erin_wolf (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm Moonsong and I'm a wolf. No species of wolf  yet, I can't decide.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

im just a hoomin.

the mpcaap is a satyr.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 4, 2010)

andrewdiebels said:


> List me as ferret please.
> 
> Odd, I did see any other ferrets listed.
> 
> Am I really the first?



See Mustelid.


----------



## Kittenj (Feb 4, 2010)

Fusken (Fox/Husky/Kitten) You could probably put me under canid, since i'm mostly canine.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

ello! arctic fox here


----------



## The Scottish Cat (Feb 4, 2010)

Your all making me fell bad just because i'm a domestic cat


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Feb 5, 2010)

oh wow cant believe this is still alive and going on xD


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

Dragon


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 5, 2010)

Bull/tauren/wolf thing


----------



## HeavyHoss (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't forget the hardly-known HeavyHoss! lol I'm a pale grey Belgian Draft horse.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 5, 2010)

name: Kreev Fox (species: Scottish Dire Fox)


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Arctic fox here ^_^


----------



## Shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

~furfanatic~ said:


> oh wow cant believe this is still alive and going on xD



I brought it back. :>



Foxboy2009 said:


> Arctic fox here ^_^



Do you realize you posted on the same page twice?


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 8, 2010)

Red Fox, only the color is actually blue!


----------



## Christhelynx (Feb 8, 2010)

lynx


----------



## Tabr (Feb 8, 2010)

Meerkat and such!


----------



## The Wave (Feb 8, 2010)

Arctic Fox.


----------



## roland_perteev (Feb 9, 2010)

black-backed jackal here...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 9, 2010)

The pokemon Umbreon = teh best XD


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Feb 10, 2010)

Hyena.  ^^;


----------



## LunaraLioness (Feb 10, 2010)

I have multiple fursonas. Primary is Lion and secondary is African Grey Parrot.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 10, 2010)

cat-bat hybrid


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 10, 2010)

My fursona is a Foxtaur. It basically a centaur but a bit different. Here a referents to help you out. http://kuzooma.deviantart.com/art/Bam-Rock-ID-1-123501509 . I think this counts as an 
exotic hybrid unless your going to place my fursona as centaur, either way I will fine on your chose.


----------



## Sulggo (Feb 10, 2010)

A texas red wolf


----------



## AngleRei (Feb 10, 2010)

Cat- wolf hybrid ^^


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 10, 2010)

you do not even want to know.


----------



## Tabr (Feb 10, 2010)

Hooray still not listed :grin:


----------



## Leostale (Feb 11, 2010)

new correction plzz... i'm a full furry now.. so i'm not anymore a zoanthrope. but instead a rockhopper penguin/ prinny hybrid 
:3


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

There, we're updated. :]



Hipstar said:


> you do not even want to know.



Tell me more of your fanciful existence...


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 11, 2010)

just wondering, am i supposed to be in there? o.0


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> just wondering, am i supposed to be in there? o.0



You can if you want to be.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 12, 2010)

I just joined up can you add me plz :grin:

Dragon Species      actual type (Tiger dragon)


----------



## PetNana (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm a lil' ol' house mousey


----------



## Atrak (Feb 12, 2010)

There are no humans on this forum?

I am disappoint >: ( .

I'm am primarily a human, but sometimes a grey wolf  .





Seriously, am I the only human that uses the internet? Damn, I'm so alone.


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, I'm a PokÃ©mon (Lucario), and have been one since before the English name was revealed.


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> There, we're updated. :]
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more of your fanciful existence...









 plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and you get me


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There are no humans on this forum?
> 
> I am disappoint >: ( .
> 
> ...



Well are you mainly a human? I'll have to add you under "multiple fursonas" if you're also a wolf. |D


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 13, 2010)

Wolf/fox


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 14, 2010)

again with the long list,.....Add me im Len_5 and a Lion


----------



## Kakik (Feb 14, 2010)

Ring-tailed cat.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

im a fox.  and will never change from being a fox^^


----------



## Tolbia (Feb 14, 2010)

wolf/pangolin/insect DD


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

my name isnt up ther >_< im a fox


----------



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> my name isnt up ther >_< im a fox



I do have a job and college I tend to so don't expect instant results.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I do have a job and college I tend to so don't expect instant results.


That is no excuse for not being in this thread 24/7 sir.

You can update me to Labrador, I've made my decision. My life begins now.


Edit: Oh god my head I am so obsessive it's unreal. I want to alphabetise every section of this list so that people can find themselves because I have the feeling you're just slapping people on the end of their speces list regardless of their name.


----------



## Kakik (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for listing me, but a Ring-tailed cat should be in the column with the Raccoons.


----------



## Willow (Feb 15, 2010)

Willow (Wolf) and Ash (Northern Sergal) which Ash is just Willow's demon form...

There's also Zyklon F, who is essentially a fox with a few sergal-ish features..

Willow's the only one who's actually a fursona...Ash and Zyklon are just characters I made for various other purposes..


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

im a wolf/husky


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2010)

Kakik said:


> Thanks for listing me, but a Ring-tailed cat should be in the column with the Raccoons.



Wasn't familiar and didn't look it up before. |D


----------



## CannibalWeasel (Feb 15, 2010)

WEASEL!!!


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 16, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You can if you want to be.



really late reply thanks ^^

canid (wolf/husky)  [for now... xP]


fyi, my avatar is deceitful cuz is a mutt X3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 16, 2010)

*I'm a Cheshire Cat/Werewolf/Skunk exotic hybrid.*:grin:


----------



## Celtic Kitty (Feb 19, 2010)

I have multiple fursonas
Canid and Felid :3


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm a Chocolate Lab now, not a Wolf/Collie ^^


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Arctic fox wolf Hybrid


----------



## Cooon (Feb 19, 2010)

Faun with fur and fox ears...what will that go under?


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

American Akita, not just a Akita, but a *American* Akita. USA! USA! USA!


----------



## ZarNakitama (Feb 20, 2010)

Coyote.


----------



## kiro02 (Feb 20, 2010)

Bull


----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

British Shorthair Tabby Cat.


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 20, 2010)

Fox/Lomax (Feline)


----------



## njsykora (Feb 20, 2010)

Arctic Wolf. Another one on the looooong list of canids.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a Wolf/Fox which would fit snugly and happily in the Canine category ^^


----------



## AthenaLash (Feb 21, 2010)

Gryphon.


----------



## Raska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sometimes I feel more wolfish, sometimes more vulpine...but not at the same time. Generally, though, I'm a fox.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mutt (Husky, German Shepard mix)


----------



## ThePterosaur (Feb 23, 2010)

Though I have two, I usually only go by the one so I will go under that X3

I'm a Quetzalcoatlus (aka a type of Pterodactyl.....have no idea where I would go on the list XD)


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Actually I lied, tree kangaroo ftw :3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

Silver fox


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Feb 23, 2010)

Arctic Gnoll, yes I went with a subspecies of a generic Monster from D&D, so what? i like being apart of a mythos... lots of perks. And yes im purple... there's a boring backstory to that... if you really want to know just ask... but im warning you it is VERY boring...


----------



## MischievousPooka (Feb 24, 2010)

A mythical creature called a Pooka.  Pookas are shape-shifters.


----------



## Hyasinth (Feb 24, 2010)

I never posted? :O Scandal! 

chimaera/hybrid: jackal/owl/bicorn (a dual horned unicorn, essentially)


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 24, 2010)

CHANGING species:  just wolf.

If ya don't feel like changing it then don't I don't really care lol


----------



## otto james (Feb 24, 2010)

American badger ^(^.^)^


----------



## silvermoon93 (Feb 24, 2010)

Maned wolf, mainly. Bits of grey wolf and red fox, but mainly maned wolf. <3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Red Fox  :3


----------



## Shadow (Feb 25, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> CHANGING species:  just wolf.
> 
> If ya don't feel like changing it then don't I don't really care lol



That's why I have that notice up there.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 26, 2010)

Wolf, Border collie, husky. With a hint of newfoundland X3


----------



## hatebear (Feb 26, 2010)

Raccoon - so, procyonid?


----------



## Jazzi (Feb 26, 2010)

I am a serpent


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 27, 2010)

Lol sorry for falling so far behind, I got busy, thank you for taking up the task Shadow <3


----------



## Shadow (Feb 27, 2010)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> Lol sorry for falling so far behind, I got busy, thank you for taking up the task Shadow <3



No problem. :3


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon


----------



## iKerochu (Feb 28, 2010)

Ferrachu; half ferret, half Pikachu.

.__.
Place me as you willll~
xD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

Boring lil' Cat.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 1, 2010)

Demon Wolf Tiger
So I guess exotic species >.>


----------



## Fay V (Mar 2, 2010)

Add me as Domestic Red Fox please


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon. (haz fur, so not a scaley.)


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 3, 2010)

*Species Change* _(it was a terribly, TERRIBLY traumatic surgery)_

Remove me from under the Canid categorieh and place me under the Felid categorieh as a Cougar. YOU HAVE THE POWER!!!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Western-style Chaos Dragon


----------



## Kakik (Mar 4, 2010)

Could you change mine to Big brown bat (Eptesicus fuscus) please?


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 4, 2010)

Nevrean, best class it fits is avian


----------



## Ace_Nonyx (Mar 4, 2010)

Name: Ace_Nonyx
Genus: Felid
_Acinonyx sapiens_
common name: Cheetah dude


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 4, 2010)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!

I demand a Decapod sub-section for myself and all my squiddy brothas out there.

Cuttlefish too.


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 4, 2010)

BAM.  Squid.  Represent.

Kingdom: Animalia
  Phylum: Mollusca
  Class: Cephalopoda
  Subclass: Coleoidea
  Superorder: Decapodiformes
  Order: *Teuthida*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

I am the only Human  .


----------



## Chirgath (Mar 4, 2010)

Coyote Here


----------



## MrTerrible (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon.


----------



## Kolbe (Mar 5, 2010)

Nile Crocodile.


----------



## Daberu (Mar 6, 2010)

change mine to red panda please :3


----------



## Jwno (Mar 6, 2010)

Arctic Fox


----------



## aetos (Mar 8, 2010)

Avian:
Swallow-Eagle Hybrid


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 9, 2010)

raccooon <3


----------



## Lava_Split (Mar 9, 2010)

I am a Gargoyle Gecko (it's an actual species, not a combination of gargoyle and gecko)


----------



## InfernoTiger (Mar 9, 2010)

I am a Bengal Tiger.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

European Hare.

*buck teeth*


----------



## SVelasquez (Mar 9, 2010)

I be a cheetah.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Dog, White lab.  So far I haven't paid for any commissions, but yea.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 10, 2010)

Ferret. Dook dook!


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Just to add to the list, wolf.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, European Red Squirrel here.


----------



## WolfGlow (Mar 10, 2010)

Wolf :3


----------



## Liam (Mar 10, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I am the only Human  .


Apparently I'm a can of raid, so...


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Mouse. : )

Type currently undecided but I'll toss an update when that's figured out.


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2010)

Tundra wolf <3


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anyone's fursona ever been depicted as a Congressfur?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

You could probably throw me in as a Gray Fox. Closest thing I have ever considered!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Could you update the list and remove me from the "mix" category since I'm no longer a fox/cow hybrid?  I'm just a cow now.  :>


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a Common Dolphin! I'm colorful!


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf here: Gray Wolf/Black Fox


----------



## Keybearer (Mar 13, 2010)

Stick me with the other rabbits =3


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Dominantly a wolfie (no particular species of wolfie...)


----------



## grrside (Mar 14, 2010)

Crow.


----------



## amnion (Mar 14, 2010)

Cervid: 
Some sort of Thoroldâ€™s Deer creature.


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Mar 14, 2010)

cheetahs seem pretty cool


----------



## bones (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm an African Wild Dog.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, just realized I never posted in this!  Dragon, android.  Please list me under "AI."


----------



## Dragon Writer (Mar 15, 2010)

another dragon here  Western White Dragon to be precise ^.=.^


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lil Pink Fox ( male ) ^_^ I luffles pink


----------



## moojlet (Mar 15, 2010)

otter/cat hybrid :3


----------



## Sealion (Mar 16, 2010)

Procyon lotor for me... Raccoon


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll be under Canid.

My fursona is a grey wolf named Steel.


----------



## Millennium Sparrow (Mar 16, 2010)

Dog, shepherd/husky cross.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Silver Dragon, reporting in!


----------



## Jiang (Mar 17, 2010)

Felid: Siamese Cat


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 17, 2010)

king snow leopard (feline woooo)


----------



## Shadow (Mar 17, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Wow, just realized I never posted in this!  Dragon, android.  Please list me under "AI."



Well, you're already on there under Dragon, but I can make the change. :>



WillowWulf said:


> Dominantly a wolfie (no particular species of wolfie...)



You're already on here.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Dragon, thank you.


----------



## Daberu (Mar 22, 2010)

Change mine to bunny / rabbit (whichever) (blue). Hopefully This will be my species for a while


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 22, 2010)

winged tywolf (tiger/wolf mix with angel wings)


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 22, 2010)

*I had a change from just Cougar. I am now a Cougar / Kitsune.

*It's basically a Kitsune in concept but a cougar in physical appearance and build... Kittysune, excuse the pun.

Put me under teh mysticky magicky section.


----------



## Naloughs (Mar 22, 2010)

Platypus  ftw.


----------



## Phobiac (Mar 24, 2010)

Multiple fursonas.
A dragon polymorph, indian giant squirrel, bluetick coonhound, and rat.


----------



## Icky (Mar 24, 2010)

I love how most people seem to post here as one of their early posts, and then disappear, leaving their name on the list when they are no longer active here.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 24, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I love how most people seem to post here as one of their early posts, and then disappear, leaving their name on the list when they are no longer active here.



It's kind of an inconvenient truth.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 26, 2010)

Pug.
Cutest breed ever. 8D


----------



## Shiroka (Mar 26, 2010)

In what category does Ring-Tailed Lemurs go? =x


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

I posted a little while ago but: *Changed species to Cougar x Kitsune*


----------



## Scouto2 (Mar 27, 2010)

Chalk me up as a red fox, Vulpes Vulpes.
Is it just me or is there a very large bias towards canids among furries?


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Does it count if your 'sona has like a split personality or another form?


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

Western dragon here, add me to list.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 29, 2010)

Fox, Simple enough.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does it count if your 'sona has like a split personality or another form?



Do they have a main/primary form?



Dog Donovan said:


> I posted a little while ago but: *Changed species to Cougar x Kitsune*



You've been up there. 



Shiroka said:


> In what category does Ring-Tailed Lemurs go? =x



Since there is more than one primate, they'll be in the primate section. :]


----------



## cowit (Mar 29, 2010)

Elmo!


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Do they have a main/primary form?


Well Willow's main form is a wolf, but he has a darker side of him that tends to come out..which is a sergal I named Ash

Sorry, I forgot to add that in earlier..


----------



## Ledrif (Mar 29, 2010)

Wolf badger hybrid


----------



## BldyMalice (Mar 29, 2010)

What does a Civet fall under?

Also, my fursona is currently a Lynx, though it'll probably be refined later as I find something more fitting to me. :>


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Mar 29, 2010)

Sable Antelope here


----------



## Leon Leonardo (Mar 29, 2010)

I suppose I should say morph... I change so often I don't really have anything stable. But more often than not I'm a tabbycat, and it's the only fursona I've ever bothered having drawn. So I'll just stick with saying tabbycat.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well Willow's main form is a wolf, but he has a darker side of him that tends to come out..which is a sergal I named Ash
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to add that in earlier..



It's fine. I usually go by main forms though as a by the by.


----------



## Skillet (Mar 31, 2010)

Chinchillas Rock!


----------



## Devochka (Mar 31, 2010)

I have currently changed species, Shadow. I am a Rabbit, a German Lop to be exact :3


----------



## Varulven (Mar 31, 2010)

huh im not there.. ignore my info im a wolf/dragon thing.


----------



## NightHawkX (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm a wolf


With a rare kind of fur color scheme


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Mar 31, 2010)

Blue/Orange Fox 

Don't know if you'd just put Fox...so I thought I'd add the distinction just in case.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmmm, haven't posted here.

>.>
<.<

...Raccoon.
There. I said it.


----------



## jaspertjie (Apr 1, 2010)

Anthro Fire Dragon here.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

im a hare , im a hare ! :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> im a hare , im a hare ! :3



So that's what you're avatar is supposed to be...


----------



## Eartha (Apr 2, 2010)

Abyssanian Cat! =3


----------



## Weebz (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm a German Shepherd


----------



## Uberbjorn (Apr 2, 2010)

Im both a fox and a cat(not a hybrid)


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

A Hyena :3


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm a white short-hair were-kitty


----------



## mumbles (Apr 3, 2010)

Hyaenid: Spotted Hyena.

:U I love those gigglin' bastards.


----------



## Liam (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is the as of right now full list, get ready!:
FYIAD
Human
Garter Snake
Crow
Crow Carrying a Garter Snake
Wet Floor Sign
Blue Triangle
Swedish Chick's Boob
Fox/Wolf/Hyena/Cat/Hooman/Dragon/Tiger/Anaconda hybrid
Blue Triangle/Red Circle Hybrid
Octopus/Ninja Hybrid
Pirate
Alarm Clock
Water Botter/Beer can hybrid
German Potato Farming Siberian Husky

Could you put me under multiple fursonas please?
Thank you!  :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2010)

Liam said:


> Here is the as of right now full list, get ready!:
> FYIAD
> Human
> Garter Snake
> ...



I'd say stick with either the fourth or fifth one.


----------



## Liam (Apr 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'd say stick with either the fourth or fifth one.


4 was my first consideration besides the overdone #1, #15 was also serious.  
But when push comes to shove, it's going to be #5.  #9 will be reserved for when hybrids get too popular/overdone as a mockery.


----------



## yiffy4fun (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm an aircraft carrier


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2010)

yiffy4fun said:


> I'm an aircraft carrier



I...just...what...I don't...what the hell.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 4, 2010)

boxador


----------



## Uberbjorn (Apr 4, 2010)

yiffy4fun said:


> I'm an aircraft carrier



This?


----------



## CodArk2 (Apr 4, 2010)

Eastern/asian dragon here


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Apr 4, 2010)

Long-eared Jerboa.


----------



## 7H0R (Apr 4, 2010)

Phoenix...
I guess that would go under Mythological.


----------



## TiberiusRay (Apr 4, 2010)

White Wolf


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> im a hare , im a hare ! :3



Quite a peppy one at that.



Liam said:


> Here is the as of right now full list, get ready!:
> FYIAD
> Human
> Garter Snake
> ...



Overprepared smartass.


----------



## mishimuffin (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm assuming I would go under Mystical, since I'm a shapeshifting tanuki.


----------



## Liam (Apr 5, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Overprepared smartass.


:c
;_;
:3

Thank you.


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

Grey Wolf. x3


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2010)

Liam said:


> :c
> ;_;
> :3
> 
> Thank you.



You're welcome.


----------



## Bloopy (Apr 6, 2010)

Imma sheep.


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 6, 2010)

Change mine from Zeffy-kun (Grey Wolf) to Zeffy-kun (Persian Leopard)


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 8, 2010)

Woot Woot 

Dragon ^^


----------



## Alstor (Apr 8, 2010)

A North American River Otter here!


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

Err timber wolf = black wolf = grey wolf

They're all canis lupus.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 8, 2010)

Rabbit just a rabbit
Alec Hopp


----------



## Yena (Apr 9, 2010)

My name is Yena, and I am a Wolf/Hyena hybrid!


----------



## AdoraBell (Apr 9, 2010)

White Angora bunny!


----------



## airfurce (Apr 9, 2010)

Husky/coyote here!  Am i the only one? Awsomes!


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 9, 2010)

umm.. I'm a Twizzle.  Also KiraBlue is [The original].   May that be added?
We'd be under Mythical/Unique


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 9, 2010)

Gold and purple western Dragoness


----------



## Locke (Apr 9, 2010)

Red Fox :3 I know, original, right? =P


----------



## Shadow (Apr 10, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> umm.. I'm a Twizzle.  Also KiraBlue is [The original].   May that be added?
> We'd be under Mythical/Unique



Put Kira on as [The original]? By the way, is Kira on the forums? It's the way someone can be on the list.


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 11, 2010)

i am not on the list, i am an otter a North American River Otter to be more exact.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 11, 2010)

Heh... Bottle nose dolphin.

I feel so alone. 

._.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Put Kira on as [The original]? By the way, is Kira on the forums? It's the way someone can be on the list.


oh, he's not on the forums, I guess... but I maent he was the original twizzle.. mybad.  I didn't make that clear.


----------



## laleh (Apr 11, 2010)

laleh = snow leopard


----------



## Raiven (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm a peoples... a fox peoples.  yeah, another fox.


----------



## Grifff (Apr 12, 2010)

Gryphon , yeah yeah 

1st post ftw


----------



## jaspertjie (Apr 12, 2010)

FIRE DRAGON!!!


----------



## Zakyrie (Apr 12, 2010)

Espeon. u w u

o hello first post.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 12, 2010)

Just updating my species from what I had it listed before you took over, technically my fursona is a cheshire cat/hooded skunk hybrid


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 13, 2010)

ETHEREAL DRAGON


----------



## Sasahara neko mata (Apr 13, 2010)

Neko mata cat girl hybrid if you think Natsuki from hyper police thats me uhh just cuter a bit smarter and I cant throw lightning bolts. But I am a sucker for a warm milk and sea food


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynx + Fox fusion


----------



## xXNever_MoreXx (Apr 13, 2010)

African Wild Dog.


----------



## DarkWarlock (Apr 13, 2010)

I suppose I'd be a Goat wolf hybrid?.... Also Warlock if you want to get technical... But yeah, simply goat werewolf. 

Hot dang I just remembered she has wings (my fursona) batwings.... DX


----------



## Eberk (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a red fox.


----------



## Pilot (Apr 14, 2010)

Ferret!


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Yet another grey wolf here...


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 15, 2010)

You just got another red fox. Sorry, I'm sure you're getting tired of foxes at this point.
(I skimmed through the list.)


----------



## Shadow (Apr 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yet another grey wolf here...



You already posted. 



Shiralith said:


> You just got another red fox. Sorry, I'm sure you're getting tired of foxes at this point.
> (I skimmed through the list.)



My fursona is part fox.


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 16, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You already posted.
> 
> 
> 
> My fursona is part fox.



Foxes for the win.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

Kitsune! Though if you want something more realistic, Japanese Red Fox.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

Raccoon


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Hee hee. Domestic Cat. I am going to pounce you, then pretend it never happened.


----------



## LemurLexi (Apr 19, 2010)

Ring-Tailed lemur :3


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got so many characters, it's ridiculous.

Meerkat, Ferret, Long-tail Weasel, Wallaroo, Cat, Bunny, Panda, Big Blue Octopus, Cape Fox, Walrus, Indian Flying Fox, Stoat, Wood Mouse, Thylacine, Banana Slug, Beagle, Ethiopian Wolf, Grey Wolf, Silver Fox, Coyote, Red Fox, Giraffe, Zebra, Basenji, Reindeer.


All that, and I don't even have a fursona.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 19, 2010)

Now that my fursona is done, you can put me under wolf now, if it's not to much trouble please. Fursona done by the awesome ChickODee.

FAF page here.
DA page here.
I will post a link to her page after they get FA back up and running.


----------



## Hipstar (Apr 19, 2010)

should I post when my fursona is drawn or not?

Cause its basically a grey raccoon.


----------



## Katarin (Apr 19, 2010)

Ferret here.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 19, 2010)

Hipstar said:


> should I post when my fursona is drawn or not?
> 
> Cause its basically a grey raccoon.



I can put you on as one now if you want.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 19, 2010)

_Vulpes _


----------



## Striker (Apr 20, 2010)

Domestic Cat


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Y'know, just put kitsune.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

coyote.

inspired by wile e coyote n roadrunner

*meep meep*

*cant draw btw so use imagination.
brown fur with grey belly fur. green eyes and silver paws.*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Striker said:


> Domestic Cat


Another domestic cat. :3


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Another domestic cat. :3


 
lol u already posted that.


----------



## Baree (Apr 21, 2010)

Fat-Tailed Dwarf Lemur (aka Lesser Dwarf Lemur)


----------



## ntswm2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Canid, dog, mutt (Labrador-shepherd-I have no idea what else mix).  Edit: If I ever got to making another character: Husky.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually have a meaning behind my name and species.

I'm a Rabbit, and Thlayli is Lapine (Rabbit language) for 'fur head', which is suiting since we are human and also have 'fur' on our heads, so there you go.


----------



## Rilin (Apr 21, 2010)

Mouse here. :3


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 21, 2010)

Panther.

I once saw a guy who was a yellow peep... best fursona ever.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 22, 2010)

Please take KiraBlue off the list.  Not only is the title wrong, but he's not on the forums. >:
I'm starting to get paranoid.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2010)

Domestic cat :3


----------



## Riptor (Apr 23, 2010)

Anthropomorphic raptor. I don't really care what kind, I ain't no biologist. The kind from Jurassic Park, I guess.


----------



## infinityRabbit (Apr 23, 2010)

rabbit! Northern Short Hair


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like you sorta missed me. 

Kitsune.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 23, 2010)

Go ahead and add two river otters to my list, as well.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm either mythical/unique or Canid but the species name is Frayell, go ahead and pick whichever based on your idea of my avatar.


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Apr 23, 2010)

White Toy-ger here (white tiger mixed with domestic maine coone for reference)


----------



## monkeyspoon (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm a sumatran Tiger.


----------



## korychi (Apr 24, 2010)

Neko Kitsune (Kitty Fox).


----------



## Shadow (Apr 24, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hee hee. Domestic Cat. I am going to pounce you, then pretend it never happened.



You're already on here. 



Zeddish said:


> I've got so many characters, it's ridiculous.
> 
> Meerkat, Ferret, Long-tail Weasel, Wallaroo, Cat, Bunny, Panda, Big Blue Octopus, Cape Fox, Walrus, Indian Flying Fox, Stoat, Wood Mouse, Thylacine, Banana Slug, Beagle, Ethiopian Wolf, Grey Wolf, Silver Fox, Coyote, Red Fox, Giraffe, Zebra, Basenji, Reindeer.
> 
> ...



You're as bad as Liam. DX


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 24, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You're already on here.
> 
> 
> 
> You're as bad as Liam. DX



To be fair, mine are for an on-going project that I've been working on for a few years. They're all part of a story. And very soon one of my couples is going to adopt two more.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 24, 2010)

All updated now. EVERYONE who posted in the past 5 days is on now. :> I was busy.



ntswm2 said:


> Canid, dog, mutt (Labrador-shepherd-I have no idea what else mix).  Edit: If I ever got to making another character: Husky.



I'm sorry, what? Isn't that a little redundant at the beginning, or do you have multiple characters? I put you on as a mutt for now out of best judgement on what you said.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Apr 25, 2010)

Thylacinid- Thylacoleo Carnifex '3'


----------



## Mani the Avian (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it's safe to say I'm an avian. Bluebird, because not only am I a bird... I am blue.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 25, 2010)

Mani the Avian said:


> I think it's safe to say I'm an avian. Bluebird, because not only am I a bird... I am blue.



Are you one of happiness?


----------



## ShreddingHusky (Apr 26, 2010)

Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm a Lancre Reciprocating Fox.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 26, 2010)

GummyBear Saber Tooth Tiger/ Dire Wolf hybrid


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 26, 2010)

Christ, so many Canines .. though that doesn't surprise me..

Add another one to that list.. *Sigh* Jackal/Doberman. Or Hybrid whatever..


----------



## Siddy (Apr 26, 2010)

Have to support the rodents,  Mouse here!


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

Ohi. Generic redish golden fox here.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 27, 2010)

Wolf.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 28, 2010)

Three-Toed Sloth, FTW!

What, whaaat!


----------



## FaaaF11 (May 1, 2010)

Fulf = Fox / Wolf   (The 'u' comes from a long ass unchanged typo me and my ex made XD and its stuck =P  )


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

Although I'm not showing it right now I'm a polecat. And from the looks of it now I'm the only one.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2010)

Updating my species :3

PenelopeSkunk4= Cheshire Cat/Werewolf/Skunk/Furdragon
Exotic/Hybrids category.


----------



## Chex (May 4, 2010)

Western dragon, here.


----------



## Shadow (May 4, 2010)

Luca said:


> Although I'm not showing it right now I'm a polecat. And from the looks of it now I'm the only one.



You mean a skunk, do you not? There are those.

Also, we're up to date otherwise.


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You mean a skunk, do you not? There are those.
> 
> Also, we're up to date otherwise.



Oh. No not skunk. I forgot some people call them that.

This kind of polecat.

you can leave off the European part though.


----------



## Oovie (May 6, 2010)

To add to the avian section I'm an Australian Magpie. The location is  part of the species' name as they physically look different to a regular  Magpie (just to clarify).


----------



## Piggy (May 6, 2010)

I am a pig.
Just a pig.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

Piggy said:


> I am a pig.
> Just a pig.



Called it.


----------



## Flatline (May 6, 2010)

Hybrid.

Fennec/Wolf/Arctic Fox/Red Fox/Kitsune 

Yep.  :3


----------



## Convel (May 6, 2010)

i r wolf


----------



## Seas (May 7, 2010)

I'll take a place in the (mythical/)unique category with the name of the species being S'larih .


----------



## CandyPandy (May 8, 2010)

I'm a Red Panda :3


----------



## The Wave (May 8, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Hybrid.
> 
> Fennec/Wolf/Arctic Fox/Red Fox/Kitsune
> 
> Yep.  :3




*mind = blown by awesome hybrid*


----------



## Knaw (May 8, 2010)

Field Mouse


----------



## KAiZA (May 8, 2010)

Domestic cat >:3


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 9, 2010)

A cocker spaniel dog i am P: lol


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Hmmm... Anthropomorphic asswipe? No. Wait. Red wolf, _thats_ the one.


----------



## Peppermintfoxie (May 9, 2010)

Fennec Fox here=^_^=


----------



## Flatline (May 9, 2010)

The Wave said:


> *mind = blown by awesome hybrid*



LOL, I just combined my favorite creatures because I couldn't pick one. Or two. Or three. But thanks x3


----------



## The Wave (May 9, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> LOL, I just combined my favorite creatures because I couldn't pick one. Or two. Or three. But thanks x3


Those happen to be my favourite animals too, and I *would* combine them. But I was like "no, that's a crazy hybrid. I can't do that.". I didn't expect someone to do this.


----------



## Flatline (May 9, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Those happen to be my favourite animals too, and I *would* combine them. But I was like "no, that's a crazy hybrid. I can't do that.". I didn't expect someone to do this.



I like experimenting with things =3


----------



## The Wave (May 9, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> I like experimenting with things =3


Well, it's an awesome experiment. <3


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Well, it's an awesome experiment. <3



Yeah. Great hybrid mix =^.^=


----------



## Angelikit (May 9, 2010)

Domestic Cat.


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

Angelikit said:


> Domestic Cat.



Welcome!


----------



## Angelikit (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Welcome!



Thank you .

I've been poking around the forums for a while now, I just never got round to registering.


----------



## Isis (May 10, 2010)

Caracal


----------



## Flatline (May 10, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Well, it's an awesome experiment. <3





AlpineLupine said:


> Yeah. Great hybrid mix =^.^=



Thanks guys! ^.^


----------



## The Wave (May 10, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Thanks guys! ^.^


You're welcome ^_^


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 10, 2010)

I was a Domestic Cat, but now I'm a Black-backed Jackal. :'3


----------



## RallyArt (May 11, 2010)

meerkat suricate


----------



## l33tpower (May 11, 2010)

i feel like a mix i dont know why but i feel like if i had to pick it would be a wolf and a siberian tiger i just dont know but it came to me in thought.


----------



## Isis (May 13, 2010)

Sorry I'm going to switch to wolf because thats what I am at heart.


----------



## LeoTen (May 13, 2010)

Blue fox here.  Woo. :3


----------



## NXwolf (May 13, 2010)

Wolf here.


----------



## Jake Renard (May 14, 2010)

Gray fox here :3


----------



## black tiger (May 14, 2010)

tiger here


----------



## Mailbox (May 14, 2010)

Lemur ahoy!


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

My fursona is a Fox/Dragon Hybrid 0_o wherever that goes


----------



## Taekel (May 14, 2010)

hybr- baw. screw it.

sparkledog.

SPARKLE SPARKLE.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

American short hair Domestic cat, Yellow/Blonde


----------



## Kazdrax (May 21, 2010)

Dragon


----------



## TheCurryMouse (May 21, 2010)

Striped field mouse, here  ^.^

I have a few, but that's the main one, so go with that. :3


----------



## TerraDragon (May 22, 2010)

Anthro Liger Shapeshifter! ^^

...I have many other characters too.


Sir Salmonclaw (Kodiac Bear)

Lady Goldeyes (Kodiac Bear)

Noctis (Crow/Parrot)

Selena (Timber Wolf, Gryphon)

Coryn (Winged Wolf, Human, Dragon/Human shifter, Timber Wolf, Golden Chinese Dragon)

Esmerelda (Mixed Breed Dragon)

Nissa (Western Dragon)

Posion Ivy (PI) (Posion Dragon)

Takk (Albino Western Dragon)

Basil (Magic Hart)

Luna (Unicorn)

Sunny Dale (Connamara/Astralian Pony Mix)

Stormy (Mustang, Grey with black points)

Amber (Albino Red Squrrile)

Matthew (Washington Black Squirrle)

Boris (Grey Irish Wolfhound)

Brandon (Red Wolf)

Comet (Timber Wolf)

Egypt (Timber Wolf)

Farlough (Timber Wolf)

Likkard (Hellhound, Dire Wolf)

Ada (Grey Wolf, Anthro Grizzly Bear, Fox)

Nina (Timber Wolf)

Ian (Dire Wolf)

Kodo (African Wild Dog)

Layla (Black Labrador Retriver)

Clay (Wiged Mutt)

Mossflowere (Pegusus, Grey Wolf)

TriLunar (Winged Wolf)

TatterSoul (Gloomwolf (?))

Snowpelt (Dire Wolf, Winged Wolf)

Starpelt (Dire Wolf, Winged Wolf)

William (Beagle)

*Terra (Anthro Liger Shapeshifter)*

Balthazar (Anthro Ox/Goat)

Sheldon (Anthro Leopard Frog)

Some are ACTUALL characters, others are just names and a look. Ehh. The bolded green one is my fursona. ^^'


----------



## Emma (May 22, 2010)

i'm a black panther


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 22, 2010)

Emma said:


> i'm a black panther


 
So am I. Black Jaguar to be exact.


----------



## Roccie (May 23, 2010)

I am Roccie and i am a Pomeranian. Thats a dog


----------



## TreacleFox (May 23, 2010)

Western dragon. <3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Exotic Hybrid-(Shuckle/Lizard)


----------



## Pliio8 (May 23, 2010)

Lombax


----------



## hebi-chan (May 23, 2010)

Snake, Treecko, who's asking!?


----------



## Mr Owl (May 23, 2010)

Wolf/Lycanthrope/Barn Owl


----------



## Sukizar (May 23, 2010)

African Wild dog


----------



## Shadow (May 24, 2010)

Up to date! :>


----------



## Syradact (May 24, 2010)

Raccoon here. Thanks!


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

wow sweeyt I was addad. I feel so loved.

XD goodnight FAF I'm off to bed.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 24, 2010)

im an Anthro Dragon


----------



## DarrenLee (May 24, 2010)

Darren Lee - Black Panther 

~Darren (Listening to: DJ Tiesto - Escape Me)


----------



## TropicalZephyr (May 25, 2010)

TropicalZephyr - Blue Fronted Amazon Parrot


----------



## Distortedgirl66 (May 26, 2010)

I have two! dragoness and a black panther ^^


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 26, 2010)

Ika Hauberk - White furred Akita


----------



## Eske (May 26, 2010)

Gryphon.  c:


----------



## Hayate (May 26, 2010)

Artic wolf, here.

yeah i know, i know. I'm an overused unimaginative species.


----------



## clever-sleazoid (May 26, 2010)

I'm not sure how old this is but Sparkle Dog/ Wolf hybrid.


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

Well, I've finally changed my 'sona to a Lombax.

Cross out red wold and put Polish Lombax. Thanks plox bye.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 26, 2010)

Silver point tabby


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (May 27, 2010)

Arctic wolf :3


----------



## Farelle (May 27, 2010)

I'm a wild cat mix 

so you can put me under Felidae, but im no specific race as i mixed up alot of them: cheetah(face markings), snow leopard(fur color, markings and fluffy tail, nose ), Lynx(Ears), wildcat/housecat in behaviour...

means mainly i'm a snowleopard human mix ^^

you can put me wherever you want  but cats would be preferable


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (May 27, 2010)

Moon Wolf, There's a whole back story i have behind this ^-^b


----------



## Machine (May 27, 2010)

I'm a hairless rat, a subject of genetic testing.


----------



## Shukie (May 27, 2010)

Shukie (lop-eared rabbit/Red fox) Right here!!! =D


----------



## Doomchibi (May 31, 2010)

Red Fox   ^^


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

Doomchibi said:


> Red Fox ^^


._.


----------



## Aikitty (May 31, 2010)

Balinese cat. =^_^=


----------



## Karn (May 31, 2010)

Timberwolf here


----------



## Roundedhalo (May 31, 2010)

Fox. <3


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 1, 2010)

I iz a foxie too XD


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 1, 2010)

Tiger!


----------



## Emba~Lyn (Jun 1, 2010)

Auburn Vixen


----------



## Vekke (Jun 1, 2010)

Beech Marten


(even though I have a dogsona too, gosh)


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm just gonna say:

From the "why are there so few raptors" thread:



> People generally like soft, furry, cuddly things.



most of the feathered raptors I've seen fit that description.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

Pokemon (Ditto)

There are really only a handful of us here? I can fix that!


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 1, 2010)

Akita inu/wolf.

Thought up other characters too, but I don't really so much think of them as me...


----------



## EZHartmannae (Jun 2, 2010)

Cape Mountain Zebra based Unicorn-person-thingy


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 2, 2010)

Some weird Raccoon and Fox hybrid


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2010)

Blueberry hyena =3


----------



## Erewolf (Jun 4, 2010)

cheetah/hyena hybrid

yea I can pull it off


----------



## Fendras (Jun 5, 2010)

Guess I'll add to this. Mountain goat!


----------



## haynari (Jun 5, 2010)

I am a fox, most of the time. though i do have different fursonas for a few stories i have been creating with other characters. but i am and will always be a true fox at heart. however, us foxes are always being lumped into the dumb blonde slut type characters, but i picked to be a fox cause they have always been my favorite animal and when i chose them i didn't know i would bee lumped into that area. oh well. i don't mind really.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 5, 2010)

i consider myself as a wolf but others have told me that it looks like a wolf linx mix


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

freezethewolf said:


> i consider myself as a wolf but others have told me that it looks like a wolf linx mix


How does one look like a wolf/lynx?


----------



## Yotipo (Jun 5, 2010)

(Red) Fox.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 6, 2010)

Fox and Wolf Hybrid xD


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Crunchy taco here.


----------



## Ringmeister (Jun 6, 2010)

Chocobo/Phoenix and Sambar Deer here o.o


----------



## Alstor (Jun 6, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> Fox and Wolf Hybrid xD


That's called a "folf", by the way.


----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 7, 2010)

North American River Otter


----------



## Deadthemoo (Jun 7, 2010)

Shapeshifting Zombie cow here


----------



## jake-thesnake (Jun 7, 2010)

lol aircraft carrier


----------



## Fauxglove (Jun 7, 2010)

River Otter. =3
*glances left*
uh...icon change pending me getting off my lazy butt and drawing.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 7, 2010)

jake-thesnake said:


> lol aircraft carrier


Very funny, Marty.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sticking to a Siberian Husky, I don't think I saw my name on the new list.


----------



## rnw (Jun 9, 2010)

Red Wolf

Wow, there are only three other red wolves.^^


----------



## Grey (Jun 9, 2010)

Plain ol' border collie here


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 9, 2010)

African lion. I'm thinking of converting to a Barbary lion because I'm not fond of being associated with The Lion King. Good movie, but freakish fanbase.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

Wolf for me (Specifically, Southern Gray Wolf.)


----------



## Don (Jun 9, 2010)

Surprise, surprise! I'm another Grey Wolf.


----------



## Curvee (Jun 10, 2010)

Im a copper orangish wolf puppy with yellow golden eyes~ !! <333 

My OC (Original character) Is an eevee though~ Aka the name I go as X3;;


----------



## Atrum Lupus (Jun 10, 2010)

Timber Wolf, the third one if I'm correct


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 11, 2010)

A Gray Wolf, and a Xenomorph Warrior.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 11, 2010)

I am a ferret! 
>>
<<
-scampers off-


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Canine up in this piece bitches


----------



## SilverKarja (Jun 12, 2010)

Arabian Piedbald Camel Polymorph.  o.o,,


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 12, 2010)

Wolf


----------



## moon-drummer (Jun 12, 2010)

Timber Wolf in the process of changing my fursona into a Clydesdale/Shire cross, so...hybrid?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 12, 2010)

Horned lizard (Horny toad)


----------



## Girrominox (Jun 12, 2010)

Lion / Wolf Crossbreed :3 
I quess that I am the only 1 so far with this mix on the list ^^


----------



## sabe (Jun 12, 2010)

I am a HUSKY!


----------



## Blue bayou (Jun 12, 2010)

wolfie


----------



## Paradox7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Another Red Fox here, behold my utter generic-ness!


----------



## Shadow (Jun 14, 2010)

College has kept me busy, this will be updated soon.


----------



## Yukon (Jun 14, 2010)

Gray Woofle here :3


----------



## Zhael (Jun 14, 2010)

Imma Wolf-Skunk.


----------



## kelek (Jun 14, 2010)

just another yote


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

Wolf.  ^_^


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2010)

Change mine to bunny, please. ^^


----------



## NobleAmberDragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Guess =D *flaps wings*

Name says it all. Oh, and Western, not Eastern.


----------



## Trance (Jun 15, 2010)

Happeh Blue Fox


----------



## Leopa (Jun 15, 2010)

African Leopard here.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 17, 2010)

Working on updating this list.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah Im just wanting to screw with this by posting right after you are working on it.

Anyway, might as well add myself to the lists, Ive waited long enough.
Grey Wolf.


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 17, 2010)

im a grey,white, and purple fennec fox ^__^


----------



## Delta (Jun 17, 2010)

Seppala Siberian - Tamaskan Dog mix here


----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey! You didn't include me! :3


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 20, 2010)

western dragon here.


----------



## Xtal (Jun 21, 2010)

Put me up there as a beige Fennec.


----------



## makogrey (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm a siamesse cat


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm a wolf.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

I finally got a fursona: Otter.


----------



## Erewolf (Jun 22, 2010)

Change me to clouded leopard plox


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm a rabbit. I think the latin for that group is Lapine.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 24, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> I'm a rabbit. I think the latin for that group is Lapine.


 Yup!

I'm a beagle-husky mutt. Under domestic dog I guess.


----------



## whiskeydog (Jun 25, 2010)

Siberian husky please~


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 25, 2010)

Fox


----------



## Zhael (Jun 25, 2010)

Oi, after last update, I'm still not here 
Wolf-Skunk


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 26, 2010)

Figured it out: White Siberian Husky.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Jun 26, 2010)

I am an anthropomorphic griffin


----------



## sushi xbl (Jun 28, 2010)

i am a husky, a purple one (i can shoot laz3r beamz out of my eyes so put me under mythical or somethin)


----------



## MeiTay (Jun 28, 2010)

I used to be 2-Tailed Taymon. This is my new account.

And I am a Tayra. Tayras are, of course, Mustelids.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm an Umbreon.


----------



## Freedoh (Jul 2, 2010)

I couldn't even find me on the canid list, husky.


----------



## Raptary (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah I still have trouble deciding if I will go with Raptor or Bottlenose Dolphin because I keep swaping back and forth. xD


----------



## Draco Fire (Jul 3, 2010)

I am Devil's Advocate, long story, don't ask. New account, etc., if by chance could you put my new name there instead  of "Devil's Advocate" I would be thankful. Also, new upgrade, hyena with cat like features cat. She was originally just hyena, but if possible could she still be listed as hyena?


----------



## Dan. (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm a fox, you can add me to the list...


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Uhm. Can I join?
<- Bull, sir.


----------



## IR_Pandillo (Jul 4, 2010)

Pandillo (Red Katamari Panda/Pink Fairy Armadillo)


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Jul 4, 2010)

canid!


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 4, 2010)

skunk


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 4, 2010)

Arctic Fox.
Man, it feels weird signing up for this great big conformity thing without contributing anything, so...
Cheese can be used as a hat, though it's not generally advised.
Severe head trauma may occur. Please consult your doctor before operating machinery or writing a novel.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Jul 5, 2010)

Arctic fox and Timber Wolf (non hybrid) 
Non-hybrid, based off of general mood (whether it is more positive or negative


----------



## RLR (Jul 5, 2010)

Black Wolf!


----------



## hawty (Jul 5, 2010)

Lagomorph ^.^


----------



## Fendras (Jul 5, 2010)

Fendras said:


> Guess I'll add to this. Mountain goat!


 My name got misspelled on the front page   It's not Fendra, it's Fendras.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 6, 2010)

Polar Bear.
If it weren't for my dislike of the heat, I would be a Spectacled Bear. :<


----------



## Pine (Jul 6, 2010)

am I the only Badger on FAF?


----------



## Grizz_L_Bear (Jul 6, 2010)

Grizzly bear.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm a Lion and I'm ok. Sleep all night ect...


----------



## Racc_Raynya (Jul 7, 2010)

Can I be filed under Procyonid? Raynya is a raccoon.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm a red fox.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 7, 2010)

Alright, time to get back to work...


----------



## Morroke (Jul 9, 2010)

Grizz_L_Bear said:


> Grizzly bear.


 
Hell yeah another Grizzly !


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

i am ah hamsterr "))


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

I have two fursonas

Fenrari - Timber Wolf Lycan

Lucrowse - North American River Otter


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

nooo wait im a cat



W^^T% otters are cool too ^_6==^_


----------



## Rukatsia (Jul 11, 2010)

I am a Glaceon, PokÃ©mon of course.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 11, 2010)

Wedgetail Eagle


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 11, 2010)

Feline.

Tiger/Lion hybrid.


----------



## Ariadne (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll bite... panda.


----------



## azurethedragon (Jul 12, 2010)

ice dragon


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jul 12, 2010)

*Updated: Gassy Skunk/Wolf :3*


----------



## Reednemer (Jul 12, 2010)

Spycrab.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

that dog


----------



## Icky (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh, while I'm here, I changed my name from icarus615.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> Oh, while I'm here, I changed my name from icarus615.


 
Ok :\


----------



## positronic (Jul 14, 2010)

Barn Owl. :>


----------



## hunter1542 (Jul 14, 2010)

Gray wolf


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

List me under Canid, for "Jackal" please =]


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 15, 2010)

Pteropodid 
Imma Long-eared Bat


----------



## Villefort (Jul 17, 2010)

Pirate isn't on the list, so you could put me down in felid as "Domestic Cat" :3


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2010)

updating from Snow Leopard to Neko


----------



## Ty Rufus (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm a fox. =3


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 18, 2010)

my fursonas a badger :3


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

Shark, but I couldn't see any on your list (to be fair I did just try the "find" function, so I wouldn't be surprised if I missed something).


----------



## Aetius (Jul 21, 2010)

Human Reporting for duty!


----------



## DoeADeer (Jul 21, 2010)

Erna Auvray (White-tailed deer)~


----------



## bigjon (Jul 22, 2010)

Ursid, brown bear


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 22, 2010)

Lemming


----------



## Rainami (Jul 23, 2010)

Rainami is proud to be a dhole. (Cuon alpinus)


----------



## a4chincookie (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm a domestic cat and white tiger hybrid.


----------



## Akeru (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm an Avian (Phoenix)


----------



## that1guy (Jul 27, 2010)

Wingless Dragon..... kinda like some kinda lizard but not a lizard (at 1st I couldn't decide on a fursona, so I went with a compromise :V)


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 27, 2010)

Striped skunk here.

Should be obvious from my username, but I know I would up thumbing through this list before much of the rest of the forum, so it'd be nice to be cataloged.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey, I changed to a Side-Stripped Jackal.  Pl0x change kthxbai.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2010)

Making progress on the true update...

EDIT: We are now truly up to date and any noted errors prior to this post have been fixed. :]


----------



## fuzzykittn (Jul 28, 2010)

Ahh, Nekomata, fits under mythical.


----------



## MisterJay124 (Jul 31, 2010)

American Akita


----------



## Takum (Jul 31, 2010)

Gray Fox here


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jul 31, 2010)

Bob


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2010)

DJ-Fragon said:


> Bob


 
Your species line says different.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Your species line says different.


 
Meh, I just call him Bob. P:


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Whhhaaaat? like three Zebras!? whats going on here??Question mark????


----------



## Zolen (Aug 1, 2010)

Spotted Hyena


----------



## Magginu (Aug 1, 2010)

Belgian shepherd/German shepherd/retriever

Being canid is so unoriginal...but what can I do? I am what I am.


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 1, 2010)

change me to Tasmanian Devil plz


----------



## CatWaffles (Aug 2, 2010)

Orange/White Tabby Cat reporting in.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 2, 2010)

Sometimes Nekomata, sometimes werecat (werewolf-cat). Sometimes just plain house cat. Very feline, however.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmm I wonder how many Cani- WHOAH SHIIII


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Hmm I wonder how many Cani- WHOAH SHIIII


Haha.

Much to your dismay, I'm a pitbull now. Woof.


----------



## Shadowborn (Aug 4, 2010)

Ferret.


----------



## Alenarah (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm a chinchilla, that would be a type of rodent


----------



## Glitch (Aug 4, 2010)

I could be under A.I for a mechanical wolf, yes?  :3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 4, 2010)

Shift-Shep, at your service :3


----------



## Kipper30 (Aug 4, 2010)

I see myself as a western dragon. I still need to get a more appropriate avy though.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 4, 2010)

Content little Calico cat reporting!

Woah, unintentional alliteration. :lol:


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 4, 2010)

Commiecomrade is a Timber Wolf.


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Arcadium (Red Fox)

i know it's common


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 7, 2010)

Mark up another red fox.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

Should list Sergals. There are a few of us on here...


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Aug 8, 2010)

Could you change mine from Zeffy-kun (Persian Leopard) to (Lion)? Thanks.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 8, 2010)

Set me as wolf.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a melanistic king cheetah (dark colours and blotchy spots)< took me ages to settle on a fursona


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Guess I shall go as Kitsune for now.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 8, 2010)

Change Mike,Champion of Building to a Grey Wolf


EDIT: Mike,Champion of Building's name was changed to Crusader Mike


----------



## Civ (Aug 9, 2010)

Dingov  (Dingo/Dove)
-  Civ


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike said:


> Change Mike,Champion of Building to a Grey Wolf


lol Dude is that Runescape?


Civ said:


> Dingov (Dingo/Dove)
> - Civ


How does that work out? 
Anyway, as many of you know, Im a genuine Sparklefox.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 9, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> lol Dude is that Runescape?


 
Oh no you did-unt!


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Im a border colllie ^o^


----------



## Kamau Husky (Aug 10, 2010)

Im a husky, like the other 100 plus people on here.


----------



## BritishLynx (Aug 10, 2010)

Put me down as an Eurasian lynx


----------



## Faolchu (Aug 10, 2010)

I would be a Red Wolf. Canis Rufus.


----------



## Pesha (Aug 11, 2010)

Bunny reporting for duty!


----------



## Fenris Ookami (Aug 11, 2010)

um  im a wolf-kitsune hybrid Page 1 of 23


----------



## Candy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a bear/canid type hybrid that should probably be a unique species but I don't have a name for it.


----------



## Regrozenah (Aug 12, 2010)

heh. Australian Dingo here mate =D


----------



## Minuet (Aug 13, 2010)

Owl here (of the generic variety - couldn't find a particular species that matched my sketches all that closely).


----------



## Glacierwulf (Aug 14, 2010)

Chimera plox.


----------



## SolBhonjai (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a exotic hybrid- Siberian Tiger/Snowshoe hare
*
*


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 14, 2010)

bearded vulture


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a domestic cat


----------



## Erwin (Aug 14, 2010)

Saarloos Wolfhond (dog)


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2010)

Typhlosion (pokemon)


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 14, 2010)

Meerkat.


----------



## Journey (Aug 15, 2010)

Gargoyle


----------



## Seas (Aug 15, 2010)

Not contributing to the list, just a note:
Lagomorph is not a fictional species, it's the larger category above Leporidae.

Oh and while you're there, could you rewrite my name from the older Seastalker to my newer Seas ?


----------



## BUNDiNGO (Aug 15, 2010)

So cool of you to put this list together!

I don't know if you're double-listing at all, but my main 'sona is a rabbit and my alternate/fursuit character is a dingo!


----------



## Minuet (Aug 15, 2010)

Seas said:


> Not contributing to the list, just a note:
> Lagomorph is not a fictional species, it's the larger category above Leporidae.


 
Unless we're talking something like Max from _Sam & Max_, who's sort of a crazed three-foot-tall rabbity-thing with a permanent grin full of freaky sharp teeth and prefers to be called a lagomorph.


----------



## Fatal_Wolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Wolf


----------



## iBloo (Aug 16, 2010)

Ragdoll Cat. ( Ragdoll being the breed. ^^ )


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 17, 2010)

I am A Tanuki aka Raccoon Dog- A Canid with mysterious powers similar to the Kitsune
Classification is  _*N. p. viverrinus*_


----------



## Jagged (Aug 17, 2010)

My fursona's half Wolf, half Raiiken. They're a dragon-like reptile that has a wolf-like frame and is of somewhat large size; I'm pretty sure he would fit under the "original" catagory.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 17, 2010)

Wolf/Husky mix.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

dragon


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

See if you can squeeze room in there for Myntey, the Daeva.

:3 <3


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 20, 2010)

I just happened to notice my name was misspelled in the OP, so change "FnacySkunk (Striped Skunk)" to "FancySkunk (Striped Skunk)" when you get the chance.


----------



## Kitsune_Nyx (Aug 21, 2010)

Kitsune =D


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolf... Yeah, I'm so f*cking original.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 23, 2010)

I am a wolf/husky mix.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 24, 2010)

foxx


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Tit grabber


----------



## Desert_Lioness_Tallio (Aug 24, 2010)

My species is a Leopon (leopard/lion cross)


----------



## Nyedyr (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a coyote, but I like the term "Nyeote" better... Mwuhahaha!


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

Red Fox.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a notice, but due to my schedule, I'm making this list be updated monthly.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey =)

I'm a fox hybrid.


----------



## Wombie (Aug 28, 2010)

Shire Horse


----------



## Pandio (Aug 29, 2010)

Giant panda.
*giant panda.*
*not a red panda, I'm a freaking giant panda.*
>_>


----------



## Aruvia (Aug 29, 2010)

plurble and gren skunk!


----------



## Primma (Aug 29, 2010)

Skunkette


----------



## Em Furlong (Aug 29, 2010)

My Genus is Vulpes but I'm not really any known species of fox


----------



## Kristian002 (Aug 29, 2010)

Kristian, border collie.


----------



## TheRamJing (Aug 29, 2010)

ram soooo, Ovine~


----------



## Nechromia (Aug 29, 2010)

Komodo dragon...
Rare choice is go.


----------



## Neofur14 (Aug 30, 2010)

My main fursuna is a rabbit


----------



## theredcatdances (Aug 30, 2010)

Ocelot!!!  



(there, add one more to the feline section -- $50 says I was one first lol)


----------



## Ariadnedalua (Sep 1, 2010)

i'm new here so... i'm a wolf and a dragonwolf too lol


----------



## Keshiji (Sep 1, 2010)

White Lion! :O


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm a white fox, three tailed! ^^


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 3, 2010)

Husky + Fox with black spots here and there.

[BLEEP]ing genetic experiments, how do they work?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Husky + Fox with black spots here and there.
> 
> [BLEEP]ing genetic experiments, how do they work?


 You can curse here. 

Even the mods do it (looking at you Ratte)


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 3, 2010)

Sergal ftw


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 3, 2010)

Polar Bear


----------



## GingerM (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd like to be added to your list, if I may.

Species - Eponid. I tried the term 'umamimi' as an equine equivalent of nekomimi, but I'm not at all sure the construction is correct for Japanese. So, Eponid, from Epona, the goddess of horses. Basically, an Eponid is human-like, except for equine ears, tail and skin colouration - a horse-girl, much as a neko is a cat-girl. They do not have horses' heads, hooves etc., which I feel would distinguish them from anthro horses.

I lack any kind of artistic skill, but as I play one in Second Life, I will at some point get a screen capture to use as a forum avatar.


----------



## Fraolinch (Sep 4, 2010)

My first post here Â°0Â°
I'm a lizard~


----------



## ShadraAvro (Sep 4, 2010)

black jaguar :3


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Siberian Wolf


----------



## ScruffStuff (Sep 7, 2010)

Another Ocelot here!


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 7, 2010)

I changed mine to Bobcat/Umbreon.


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey i have 2 fursonas a unicorn and a mole

kthanxbye


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

golden pheasant and Jackal. 

muahaha.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 9, 2010)

Western Dragon


----------



## virus (Sep 12, 2010)

blue eyed black lemur


----------



## Sora-kun (Sep 12, 2010)

I am a Thylacine.

Not too many thyla-'s on the list.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 12, 2010)

well imma grey wolf but whats the point of saying that lol.

everyone is =/, well a lot i should say.

More specifically though, im  dark grey wolf with a whiter underside and tints of rustish red in between.

I for some reason feel bad cause its like im not an individual, but i am =C.


----------



## Yur Fur (Sep 13, 2010)

Arctic Fox


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 14, 2010)

Raccoon


----------



## Kureno (Sep 15, 2010)

Australian Raven. (Corvus coronoides)


----------



## quayza (Sep 15, 2010)

husky/wolf here


----------



## Crasta (Sep 15, 2010)

Wolf/Husky


----------



## Edyn (Sep 15, 2010)

Four-tailed Kitsune here


----------



## NyanKittyCat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nandi Bear. (hyena-lion thing  )


----------



## Cherrymanga (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm a north american brown bear only...red!


----------



## J.Nez (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm a black fox.


----------



## KimpZe (Sep 17, 2010)

red fox =3


----------



## Cahawba (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm a cur, (dog).


----------



## HillyRoars (Sep 19, 2010)

Lioness :3


----------



## BlueMoonBear (Sep 21, 2010)

I are a Blue Polar Bear.


----------



## Marlkintass (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm an Intee. 

For reference it is indeed a fictional species


----------



## benihime_shido (Sep 24, 2010)

im a hairless chinese crested dog :3


----------



## Halopromise (Sep 25, 2010)

Chimera. (Liger/dragon) Not sure where that fits ...


----------



## Wonderer (Sep 26, 2010)

Tiger-Wolf Mix


----------



## Hawk4192 (Sep 26, 2010)

I need adding to the *Herpestid *title.

Mongoose  ^^


----------



## Celestialdude (Sep 26, 2010)

wolf deer


----------



## Nickinburg (Sep 27, 2010)

_Grey Wolf with black streaks of fur. (Hmmm, like that _hasn't_ been done before...)_


----------



## reaux (Sep 27, 2010)

cervid.  southern pudÃº


----------



## MsKtty89 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cat/raccoon (Usually just go with cat).


----------



## Sanity (Sep 29, 2010)

Human?  I guess...  Yeah; human.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 4, 2010)

Albino Reigndeer...


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 5, 2010)

Dachshund  :3


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 5, 2010)

Arctic fox and Timber wolf. Non-hybrid


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 10, 2010)

Spectral Bat. I eat smaller bats for fun!


----------



## Nein (Oct 14, 2010)

Mini Irish Cob Unicorn ^^


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 14, 2010)

Shadow said:


> FnacySkunk (Striped Skunk)


Prodding a bit further trying to get the typo of my username corrected.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 16, 2010)

'nother Fox.


----------



## Daberu (Oct 16, 2010)

Please change my species to Snowy Owl. Thanks


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

An Asiatic mouflon here, more specifically, an Iranian Red Sheep


----------



## PATROL (Oct 21, 2010)

GSD


----------



## WildestDrake (Oct 21, 2010)

Dragon/Snake ^^
A mixture :3


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 21, 2010)

im an anthropomorphic dragon. you could also put me in the pokemon section under dragonite, as i love dragonite so much, and often picture myself as him


----------



## Rynkusu (Oct 22, 2010)

Mark me down as a Feline (Lynx)


----------



## sbtanker (Oct 23, 2010)

Cat Dragon hybrid


----------



## Kiyomasa (Oct 23, 2010)

Acrtic Wolf.


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am an anthropomorphic space dragon.


----------



## quayza (Oct 26, 2010)

Wolf/husky and possibly a tad of fox in there too


----------



## Auto-Fox (Oct 26, 2010)

Fennec fox.
Ya gotta love the ears. Just don't shout.


----------



## NK129 (Oct 26, 2010)

Interior crocodile alligator.
Nah...just being dumb.
Hmm...
Well I'll say Jackalope, a rabbit with a horn/antler. : 3


----------



## phoenixfurry (Oct 27, 2010)

hi there i'm a wolf  look at my profile ,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Dancer (Oct 28, 2010)

Mutliple fursonas: Ring Tailed Lemur, Rukia Dragon, Maned Wolf/Fennec Fox/Bat-Eared


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

Fursona: Grizzly Bear


----------



## Doppio (Oct 30, 2010)

Mustang Horse


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 30, 2010)

If sergals were real I'd go with those.


----------



## Sinbane (Oct 30, 2010)

WOOOOOO!!!

Now I'm not the only Kittycoon!


----------



## Bytorcus (Oct 31, 2010)

White Gryphon here ^v^


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm going with common genet/red fox hybrid for the time being, but I'm still settling into it.


----------



## ken2012 (Nov 2, 2010)

Remember what should be remembered, and forget what should be forgotten.Alter what is changeable, and accept what is mutable.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2010)

Western, bacon-breathing dragon.

I shit you not.


----------



## Aara (Nov 4, 2010)

Holy jeez, the canids..


Anyways, multiple fursonas for me:

- Allosaurus
- Mouse
- Scottish Fold House Cat
- Great White Shark
- Mantis
- Chameleon
- Sun Bear
- Saltwater Crocodile

EDIT: Damn, I have too many.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 5, 2010)

I am a cat. ;]


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

Herro there, I'm a coyote. Obviously xP


----------



## Flatline (Nov 7, 2010)

I realized my previous fursona was fucking overcomplicated.

So I'll just stick with a simple fennec >.>


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm a black guy trapped in a human's body


----------



## Kodyax (Nov 8, 2010)

As of now I consider myself a lupursyn aka wolf-bear if you're curious google amphicyon


----------



## CoonArt (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm an giant otter and grey wolf (with yellow stripes!) Wolf most of the time, but sometimes also otter (called Lutra!)


----------



## DarknessHaven (Nov 9, 2010)

Dak here is a Demon. o=o


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 11, 2010)

Dingo/Wolfish hybrid.


----------



## Aara (Nov 13, 2010)

EDIT:  Gonna replace my Savannah Monitor with a Saltwater Croc in my list above, if that's okay.


----------



## Chronidu (Nov 13, 2010)

What no Cryptids? Cockatrice here :O


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 13, 2010)

Otter/Porcupine mix


----------



## DisturbedAngel (Nov 14, 2010)

Names Domino and im a Blue and black leopard


----------



## ShardPrime (Nov 14, 2010)

Squirrel forever!


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 19, 2010)

Aircraft carrier xD
Chuck me under Wellington Green Gecko


----------



## Kangae (Nov 19, 2010)

Orca here.


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 20, 2010)

Coon for primary, Fox for Micro fursona (still under development)


----------



## DaniSkunk (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm just a skunk, that is all.  To be more specific, a striped skunk.


----------



## Deyna (Nov 20, 2010)

Depends on the mood I'm in. Sometimes a wolf other times a red fox or arctic fox.


----------



## Skystrider (Nov 21, 2010)

Bald Eagle


----------



## Dalek_Duck (Nov 22, 2010)

Avian - Wood Duck


----------



## Harlequin Raven (Nov 22, 2010)

Pied Raven.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd like to change mine to Southern Sergal.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Nov 23, 2010)

Arctic fox wolf hybrid here.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a red fox/kitsune mix.
Yes, the difference matters to me.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 28, 2010)

Wolf/fox hybrid


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 28, 2010)

Mountain Coyote


----------



## Milo (Nov 29, 2010)

Dolphin...

so lonely

so.... lonely


----------



## hislittlemoon (Nov 30, 2010)

Rusty-spotted cat and ragdoll cat mix.


----------



## Riavis (Nov 30, 2010)

Ocelot


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bengal Tiger


----------



## Gongleboodz (Nov 30, 2010)

Eastern Dragon. >w<; 

Even though in real life I relate more to bunnies.. But my Fursona seems to have become a dragon. owo; Weird. xDD


----------



## Pwnsausages (Dec 1, 2010)

red fox


----------



## HotterOtter (Dec 1, 2010)

North American River Otter, I guess would be closest :3


----------



## Philote (Dec 1, 2010)

dire wolf


----------



## Kallikrates (Dec 1, 2010)

Dhole, so numerous. xp


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 2, 2010)

put me down as a Gray Wolf 
thanks


----------



## Sinbane (Dec 3, 2010)

Sinbane

Kittycoon (Kitty/Raccoon)


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 4, 2010)

Black Lion.


----------



## AussieBear (Dec 5, 2010)

Hiya. Put me down.... Nooooo, I'm too young to die.    Koala bear here.


----------



## Wolf Fairy (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't believe someone here is a "Machine"? and another is a "Space Shuttle"?

I think they're in the wrong forums


----------



## Supameep (Dec 5, 2010)

um..... mines called a tantar, its like a Gecko but with salamander like skin


----------



## Wolf Fairy (Dec 5, 2010)

Supameep said:


> um..... mines called a tantar, its like a Gecko but with salamander like skin


 
Even that's less weird than "Space Shuttle", at least in this place.


----------



## Supameep (Dec 5, 2010)

Wolf Fairy said:


> Even that's less weird than "Space Shuttle", at least in this place.


 thats not all, mines not even from this universe and Tantar are naturaly sentient lol


----------



## Vitek (Dec 5, 2010)

Fox


----------



## Wolf Fairy (Dec 6, 2010)

Supameep said:


> thats not all, mines not even from this universe and Tantar are naturaly sentient lol


 
everytime you say Tantar, I can't help but remember this... =P


----------



## makyo (Dec 8, 2010)

Arctic fox.

Data vis as of 2:30MDT today: http://vis.mjs-svc.com/sf/extras/species.html


----------



## Chimmey (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a Siberian Husky.


----------



## Zephirith (Dec 8, 2010)

South American Maned Wolf


----------



## Trance (Dec 9, 2010)

I'ma Basenji.  :3


----------



## kJunkie (Dec 10, 2010)

Lemur/Papillion monster


----------



## Keena (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a rocky mountain elk ^w^


----------



## flamedarkfire (Jan 6, 2011)

Arctic Fox


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a Porcupine/Otter mix (probably not scientifically possible so put me under exotic)


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a dragon :3.


----------



## Muat (Jan 7, 2011)

Bovid.

<3 Tauren.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

Eh. I'm a Llama (Gaz) but I have an altersona (Radio).


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

Cat/Rabbit hybrid ( Cabbit )


----------



## NorbyOtter (Jan 9, 2011)

Just another river otter =3


----------



## Joshi2853 (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue charizard~! Woo~!


----------



## MikeYoshi (Jan 9, 2011)

I wonder where Yoshi would fall under... Dinosaur or dragon?


----------



## kurousenkou (Jan 9, 2011)

European Black Dragon here 

I'd say Dino for yoshi's mike


----------



## MikeYoshi (Jan 10, 2011)

Dinosaur it is, then!

Species is Yoshi (Dinosaur).


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 10, 2011)

Despite the name I'm a Spotted Hyena


----------



## johnpm995 (Jan 10, 2011)

Stallion for me.


----------



## eatitfreakbags (Jan 10, 2011)

Ill take wolf with a side order of fries and a large coke


----------



## ace_of_the_arts (Jan 11, 2011)

Go ahead and bill me as another eastern dragon.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 11, 2011)

I is a Grey Wolf!


----------



## ShadowPawz (Jan 11, 2011)

Am I the only sergal here? hm...


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 11, 2011)

wyvern/archeopteryx hybrid


----------



## Jameson (Jan 12, 2011)

lion/snow leopard hybrid


----------



## mtlrdnt (Jan 13, 2011)

hooded rat =]


----------



## BRN (Jan 13, 2011)

PokÃ©mon. Quilava Sandslash, or Sandlava.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Jan 13, 2011)

Hedgehog, yo. And no, I don't mean one of those ridiculous Sonic lookalike hedgehogs.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 13, 2011)

Pit bull.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2011)

Primary: Fox (unspecified species or hybrid)
Secondary: Orange Citra
Tertiary: Flareon


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 14, 2011)

I hardly stick with any so put me as Shape-shifting sphinx under the fantasy section


----------



## itswhatido20 (Jan 19, 2011)

Siamese cat


----------



## Arwa (Jan 19, 2011)

East African Oryx.


----------



## Leoni (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if I have multiple "fur"sonalities, or if I'd be categorized as a hybrid. WAIT...my species description isn't make believe! :O


----------



## arex (Jan 22, 2011)

British shorthair kitty.


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Jan 22, 2011)

Hereford cow


----------



## Drass (Jan 22, 2011)

A Wolf I am


----------



## Waffles (Jan 22, 2011)

Either a Bluejay/Hawk or an Alligator.


----------



## mojobojo (Jan 23, 2011)

Siberian Husky


----------



## AleaFails (Jan 23, 2011)

Furby, no lie!


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

AleaFails said:


> Furby, no lie!



Really? No I'm seriously asking for a confirmation on this.


----------



## AleaFails (Jan 23, 2011)

> Really? No I'm seriously asking for a confirmation on this.



Yup, I figured, "Why not?"


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

That's so cool! I always wanted one when I was little and almost stole one from a friend.


----------



## AleaFails (Jan 23, 2011)

Riavis said:


> That's so cool! I always wanted one when I was little and almost stole one from a friend.



I went through four or five because they kept breaking for some reason. Great warranties on those things!


----------



## Zumoro (Jan 23, 2011)

Zumoro (Hippogryph)

Surprised I didn't see that one on the list, unless I missed it.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Zumoro said:


> Zumoro (Hippogryph)
> 
> Surprised I didn't see that one on the list, unless I missed it.



I know there are a couple, the list hasn't been updated in a while.


----------



## DoNotDelete (Jan 24, 2011)

Cyberchimera.

Donor organisms/constructs:

Sabre-beaked dracogriffon (hexapedal - 4 arms, 2 legs - usually walks on all 6).
Starjet fighter craft (interdimensional class, diverse array of adaptive weaponry).


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Jan 27, 2011)

huskey/rottweiler

and hey everyone ^.^


----------



## FerreTrip (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW, this is a lot of posts...

Official Main: Ferret
True Main (the one I spend most time as): Dragon/Demon Hybrid
Others: Dragon (though technically dragon/demon, he's so much more dragon it don't matter); Dragon/Demon/Tiger/Naga (most hodge-podge thing I've ever made)

Add me if you have time. *shrug*


----------



## inc (Jan 29, 2011)

Just your general house cat. ^_^


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 30, 2011)

I think responsibility of updating this list should be given to someone new, and it should be restarted. It doesn't look like it has been updated since August 2010. 
Anyway, I'm a hare. I've finally settled on that.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 30, 2011)

I think I might be

the only cat-ferret

~~~~

here on FAF
:v


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

OMG The Canids are bigger then the dragons. O.O However, I expected this.

I'mma Wolf. Another Canid. I usually go more original but for this one time I stick to the greater population.


----------



## HaydenPanda (Jan 30, 2011)

Red Panda


----------



## MaestroKux (Jan 31, 2011)

Puff Adder Naga Dragon


----------



## loneblackwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

my fursona is a black wolf/white huskie mix


----------



## BRN (Jan 31, 2011)

I just finally finished making a database cataloging the entries from August 2010, then added the posts up to now, so, I've got an up-to-date collation.
The owner of this thread seems to be missing, and I'm feeling up to making Furs By Species 3, so, I guess I'm going to go make that now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 2, 2011)

what? no xenomorphs yet?

btw I'm a golden Jackal.


----------



## Trevfox (Feb 2, 2011)

Red Fox. good thing there arent too many Canines oh wait...nevermind


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, I think it's pretty safe to say that nothing here will be updated, you guys.

Go post in the new thread.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

Er, yeah.  Should have closed this D:


----------

